# La importancia de las tildes en español.



## Maruja14

Hola amigos:

Vengo observando que los nativos de español cada vez más tienden a escribir peor. No se usan las tildes, no se usan los signos de apertura de interrogaciones ni exclamaciones, casi nadie comienza las frases con mayúscula...

Hay varios hilos donde se observa la perplejidad de los angloparlantes que encuentran subjuntivos donde no los hay y es, precisamente, por la falta de tildes. Estos mismos suelen ser muy escrupulosos en el uso de esto que nosotros parecemos ignorar.

¿Realmente esto es importante? A mí si me lo parece, desde luego, pero no sé si estoy desfasada.

¿Los nativos de inglés escriben igual de mal?. Mi inglés es bastante limitado, pero busco muchas palabras en el diccionario cuando no las entiendo y casi siempre las encuentro, lo cual significa que ellos sí deben de escribir bien.

También se ven faltas de ortografía lamentables, ciertamente. Y tampoco estoy de acuerdo con el lenguaje SMS, dificilmente entendible por los que no conocen el idioma.

¿No sería importante en este foro, en el que la mayoría estamos aprendiendo, ser cuidadosos con estos asuntos?.

Saludos


----------



## KateNicole

Hi Maruja,
I'm sorry for responding to you in English, but I've had a hellish day and I'm exhausted. I think that proper spelling is extremely important, and that poor spelling (which includes accents) and punctuation can give one a really terrible image in the professional sense. 

I'm kind of nervous to write this because I don't want to offend anyone, but here it goes . . .
When I lived in Mexico, I was very surprised to see that most of the people I observed, including my own teachers, had below-average to atrocious spelling! I was so perplexed by this that I became obsessed with trying to get a glimpse at other people's writing and observing how well they spelled. I came to the conclusion that _all_ of my classmates had unacceptable spelling (from an academic standpoint) and a lot of my classmates were very bright people!!! Some of the more frequent errors included erroneous accentuation (caminarón), incorrect use of homophones, confusing haber with " a ver" and "ha de ver" with "ha de haber" and the misspelling of very basic words like gracias! The misspelling of "gracias" (grasias) was so perplexing to me, because I think that even the most clueless American knows it's written with a c.

I tried to politely inquire about this "phenomenon" and I learned that none of them _ever_ studied spelling in school! I grew up with spelling lists and spelling worksheets and a spelling test every single week of my life from first to eighth grade! All of my classmates said that they absolutely did not grow up with spelling lists. I know I can't speak for all Mexicans or all Mexican schools, but I must say that we can't expect people to learn what we never teach them. I suppose that if teachers do not put an emphasis on proper spelling (perhaps because they don't have enough knowledge to be able to do so) many students will grow up unconcerned about it.

Please don't think that I am implying that all Mexicans have poor spelling. I know that most of those who frequent WR have excellent spelling. However, while living in Guadalajara, it did seem to me that the typical person did not know how to spell well, regardless of his/her level of education.


----------



## luis masci

Creo que todo depende de que sea lo que estamos priorizando. 
En este foro yo trato de escribir correctamente porque trata sobre lenguaje y por  lo tanto eso es importante. Pero en otros casos donde la prioridad es la comunicación suele no ser así. Por ejemplo en los mensajes de texto de teléfonos celulares, es muy común encontrar errores (y hasta yo diría horrores) de ortografía. Pero claro … todo depende. Si quiero mandar un mensaje para recibir ayuda porque se me está quemando la casa, poco importará si escribo “*k*emando” o “*qu*emando” / “in*s*endiando” o “in*c*endiando”. Lo importante será que el mensaje se entienda y que la ayuda llegue cuanto antes. 
Por otra parte, siendo que en el lenguaje oral (al menos por esta parte del mundo) no se hace distinción alguna entre  v/b o entre s/c/z  las “h” no se pronuncian, etc… el escribir correctamente algunas palabras (grasias/gracias tomando el ejemplo de Kate) depende de la memoria visual de  cada individuo y no creo que tenga relación directa con la cultura que esa persona posea. 
Generalmente quién más escribe y lee suele tener mejor ortografía ya que fija más las palabras en su mente; pero esta no es una regla de oro. Hay personas que tienen muy buena ortografía porque tienen muy buena memoria visual pero no poseen realmente una buena cultura y viceversa. 
Yo se que muchas veces se juzga el grado de cultura de alguien en base a su escritura; pero me parece arcaico ya que la manera de hablar ha ido evolucionando y la escritura no. Entonces ahora nos encontramos con que no hay una perfecta correlación entre ambas.


----------



## danielfranco

Well, I don't know how much of a generalization we can make out of miss Kate's post. A disclaimer: I'm not offended and I don't doubt for a moment she is absolutely correct in her observations. However, I studied every grade up to 9th grade in Mexico, and I remember that most everyone spelled as correctly as possible (I guess it helps your grammar skills a little bit when a teacher smacks your hands with a ruler for messing up! What? Am I really that old, that physical punishment was still common during my school years? Yep...)
On the other hand, when I "moved" to the States and went to high school, I noticed that most of the foreign students (including myself) used better spelling and grammar than many natives. For example, the stories and essays that were read in English class as examples of a job well done were more often than not the work of foreigners.
So maybe the generalization is that foreign students have better grammar and spelling skills? Or maybe they pay more attention to such details? Perhaps.
But, for sure, every grammatical and orthographical (is this even a real word?) detail that exists in a language is important, and anyone using that language should mind their "p's and q's" and "dot their i's and cross their t's".


----------



## KateNicole

Hi Daniel,
I just want to add that I didn't mean to imply that anyone _tried_ to spell incorrectly or didn't try to spell correctly.  However, I think that most of my classmates didn't grow up with teachers who emphasized the importance of proper spelling or who corrected their mistakes . . . and because of this, most of them were unaware of how bad their spelling actually was.  If I were to have taken a red pen and circled every misspelled word, I think most of them would have been shocked to see all that ink on their paper.


----------



## diegodbs

> holas atodos podrian ayudarme atraducir esta palabrita es que no se.-la adversida a acompanado mi vida.
> lo que no entiendo es por que se coloca la palabra has en esa frase,cual es el significado de has.
> gracias por la ayuda.


 
Esto es un ejemplo de una pregunta en este foro.

Las reglas para acentuar bien en español son tan sencillas que parece mentira que personas que pueden saberse de memoria los nombres de los jugadores de fútbol de la liga de su país (y del país vecino si hace falta), no sean capaces de memorizar cuatro reglas. No me refiero a personas sin estudios, sino a médicos, estudiantes universitarios, ingenieros, etc.


----------



## KateNicole

Diego,
El problema es que muchas personas (incluso las que tienen estudios) no comprenden tan siquiera la relación entre las tildes y la pronunciación, y por eso no entienden por qué "comierón" está mal. En vez de pensar en la función de las tildes, buscan un patrón. En el pretérito, comí y comió llevan tilde, entonces comierón también. La ortografía española es bastante lógica pero si no te enseñan algunas de las reglas más básicas, especialmente de fonética, puede ser imposible razonar la ortografía de ciertas palabras.


----------



## danielfranco

Exactly, Mr. Diego!
Often, at work, we are flabbergasted at the fact that some (okay, fine, MANY) in the medical world have very little skill in writing in their own language. The comment that always follows after we have to read an especially inept text we must translate is:

"You'd think that after they spent ten years in college learning medicine they could have spent some time learning their language, too!"

I know it's a bit mean-spirited, but these are professional people that make a pile of money and are very good at what they do! (erm, except when they have to write something, I guess...)


----------



## KateNicole

There are a lot of studies that indicate that poor spelling is not a sign of low-intelligence.  However, proper spelling is a reflection of discipline, precision, caution and care.  If my doctor sent me a hand-written letter filled with spelling mistakes, I'd be very nervous . . . 
Maruja, I think that spelling is extremely important.  In an age where people are particularly lazy about it, taking the time to spell things correctly is a great way to stand out, even though I think it's to be expected in the work world.


----------



## diegodbs

> However, proper spelling is a reflection of discipline, precision, caution and care


 
Exacto. Nunca criticaría a una persona que no haya podido tener acceso a determinado tipo de educación (sería ruin si lo hiciera), pero sí critico a quienes sí han tenido acceso o están en ese proceso (universitarios) pero no saben o no les importa su idioma. Escribir con precisión y cuidado en tu idioma puede significar hacerlo de maneras distintas según las circunstancias, saber distinguir un SMS de un chat y de un informe médico, y saber que "q dices, como stas hoy?" puede estar muy bien en un SMS para tu amigo o tu novia, pero no en otro sitio, y saber apreciar la sutil diferencia entre esa pregunta y "¿Qué dices, cómo estás hoy?"
Si desde pequeño no te acostumbras a esa "sutileza", cuando llegas a la universidad y ves ¿ para abrir una interrogación, puede parecerte un jeroglífico egipcio.


----------



## KateNicole

Por otra parte, hay personas que _sí _han estudiado, pero nunca les enseñaron cómo escribir. 

Supongo que en las escuelas de España sí le ponen mucha importancia a la ortografía, porque he conocido a muchos jóvenes españoles, quienes a pesar de no haber hecho la preparatoria (high school) aún, ya sabían escribir muy bien.

Muchas veces es cuestión de la calidad de la escuela.


----------



## Maruja14

luis masci said:
			
		

> Por otra parte, siendo que en el lenguaje oral (al menos por esta parte del mundo) no se hace distinción alguna entre v/b o entre s/c/z las “h” no se pronuncian, etc… el escribir correctamente algunas palabras (grasias/gracias tomando el ejemplo de Kate) depende de la memoria visual de cada individuo y no creo que tenga relación directa con la cultura que esa persona posea.


 
Lamento no estar de acuerdo. No creo que el el lenguaje oral evolucione y el escrito no lo haga. Si tu pones "grasias" no es porque el lenguaje oral haya evolucionado, es sencillamente un acento distinto, la palabra es con "c" y, para mí, sí denota una falta de cultura importante.

Pienso que el inglés es mucho más complicado de deletrear. ¡Y todos lo hacen perfectamente!.

¿Qué tal si nosotros escribiéramos el inglés como lo oímos? ¿Quién entendería?: "mai jaus is in de cauntri", "zenkiu"

Estudiamos inglés y no se nos permite hacer esto. ¿Por qué en español se nos debe permitir?.


----------



## Maruja14

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> holas atodos podrian ayudarme atraducir esta palabrita es que no se.-la adversida a acompanado mi vida.
> lo que no entiendo es por que se coloca la palabra has en esa frase,cual es el significado de has.
> gracias por la ayuda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esto es un ejemplo de una pregunta en este foro.
Click to expand...

 
En este ejemplo, hay otro asunto interesante, que creo que afecta a todos los idiomas por igual: la puntuación.

Esta pregunta parece que está escrita en español, pero yo no la puedo entender. Debes leerla diez o doce veces para intentar ponerte en la mente del que la ha escrito y, aún así, lo más probable es que la interpretemos de forma incorrecta.

¿Qué pasa con la puntuación? ¿Tampoco importa?

A mí me sonroja ver que los no nativos escriben bastante mejor que los que se supone que les están "ayudando"...


----------



## aleCcowaN

Perdóname Maruja por ampliar un poco el tema de esta conversación.

Estoy de acuerdo total y absolutamente contigo sobre la importancia de la ortografía cuando se está contestando a las preguntas que hacen los estudiantes de español.

Pero recuerdo que cuando niño, yo tomaba contacto con la ortografía a través de lo que me enseñaban en la escuela, a través de los libros y a través de los periódicos. Y maestro no era cualquiera, y tanto libros como periódicos pasaban por un proceso llamado "corrección de pruebas" donde había profesionales competentes y muy bien pagos que no dejaban pasar una sola falta.

No obstante, yo, como mis compañeros, tenía todavía bastantes faltas de ortografía cuando llegué al cuarto año de la escuela secundaria. Para mí, lo único que obviamente llevaba tilde eran las terminaciones -ción, -sión y -ón, lo demás era al azar. Mi profesora de literatura me dijo "Cowan, se nota que Usted es inteligente y no entiendo porqué tiene tantas faltas de ortografía...", y yo le dije "Profesora, es que no sé en dónde aprenderlo...".

Ella me explicó lo de la alta calidad de los medios impresos y me sugirió que "mientras lee, fíjese también en cómo están escritas las palabras", "Pero profesora," le contesté "así me voy a perder el sentido de lo escrito". Y ella me dijo "inténtelo, verá que muy pronto se acostumbra a hacerlo inconscientemente". Y tenía razón. Comencé a hacerlo por períodos de tres minutos, pues tenía que releer para entender el sentido del texto. No lo hice mucho, pero de alguna manera el tema se instaló en mí a nivel inconsciente. Tres meses exactos después, el 90% de mis faltas de ortografía habían desaparecido.

Todavía hoy continúo luchando con las tildes diacríticas y con los correctores ortográficos que me sugieren eliminar tildes de palabras como "aún" cuando en Argentina utilizamos el hiato y por lo tanto es correcto (ver reglas de acentuación) porque refleja el habla del que escribe, o sea, yo.

Este mismo consejo se lo transmití a muchos de de mis alumnos y les dio grandes resultados, *hasta hace 15 años*, cuando la gente dejó de leer masivamente el periódico, cuando aparecieron los programitas de corrección ortográfica (¡las veces que habré arrancado la hoja de la máquina de escribir de mi abuelo, cuando me equivocaba al tipear!), cuando se despidieron a aquellos correctores de prueba senior que no dejaban pasar una y se los reemplazó por un corrector ortográfico y un mocoso que sabía utilizar Güindous o Manzanito, sólo por pagarle $800 en lugar de $3000 como se hacía con los otros.

Y finalmente apareció Internet, la maravilla que caracteriza el comienzo del milenio, pero la estocada final a la ortografía, ya que siendo un medio autopublicado, no tiene correctores de pruebas, y donde hay que cuidarse más de no "comprar" pavadas, relegando a la ortografía a un segundo, e incluso tercer plano.

Hoy, yo, como imagino que también ustedes, leo más este tipo de _threads_, _e-mails_ y _web pages_, que diarios y libros, los que a su vez son menos prolijos, y mi ortografía se ha tornado descuidada.

Mantengo la mejor ortografía que puedo por algo que aprendí investigando sobre grafología. En esta ciencia se considera que las faltas de ortografía son aceptables en un adolescente, pues, especialmente en lenguas que se escriben de manera fonética como el castellano, aunque admiten cierta ambigüedad, s, z, y c americanas, por dar un ejemplo, la ortografía implica una regla social que se cumple sólo por ser una regla social (ya sé que no, lingüisticamente, pero sí a nivel simbólico) y los adolescentes son proclives a rebelarse contra las reglas establecidas. 

Pero la grafología también dice que en un adulto, la faltas de ortografía denotan falta de educación, descuido, y en el caso de que las faltas se alternen - canción, cansión, cancion, cansion - representan *egoísmo* y tendencia a la *deshonestidad*. Y yo no soy tales cosas, y quiero transmitirlo.

Tuve la suerte de que "la tragedia de la levedad (Lipovesky)" me llegó cuando ya era un adulto formado, y por lo tanto puedo disfrutar de "el milagro de la época-moda" sin incorporar muchos de sus riesgos. En estas épocas relativistas (bien) y hedonistas (no tan bien), todavía estoy dispuesto a sacrificar una parte de mi individualidad y comodidad en favor de toda la sociedad.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> ¿Qué pasa con la puntuación? ¿Tampoco importa?


 
Les pongo este vínculo a modo de broma(está duplicado por si falla uno de los dos)

http://www.lanacion.com.ar/anexos/imagen/06/523717.JPG
http://www.lanacion.com.ar/Varios/GaleriaImagenes/GaleriaHumor.asp?categoria_id=815


----------



## luis masci

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Pero la grafología también dice que en un adulto, la faltas de ortografía denotan falta de educación, descuido, y en el caso de que las faltas se alternen - canción, cansión, cancion, cansion - representan *egoísmo* y tendencia a la *deshonestidad*. Y yo no soy tales cosas, y quiero transmitirlo.


 …faltó decir quizás con tendencias homosexuales o criminales también.  
Lo que a mi me parece es que si la grafología dice eso, está diciendo una sarta de pavadas. 
¿No es más lógico y coherente  pensar que alguien que comete esos errores carece de memoria visual en lugar de pensar que es egoísta y deshonesto? 
Yo creo que la ortografía, debería ser hoy por hoy, al menos más flexible y permitir que las palabras que suenan igual con s/c o con v/b sean consideradas correctas con cualquiera de sus formas. ¿Acaso no es así para el inglés según sea de UK o de EEUU?
(realise/realize- centre/center- theatre/theater- y muchos etc…) 
Después que empecé a estudiar portugués aumentó mi confusión debido a que muchas palabras del portugués tienen una ortografía diametralmente opuesta a la del español. (livro/libro- dever/deber- palavra/palabra- y muchos etc más…) 
¿Qué dirá la grafología? ¿Que mi ortografía empeoró cuando empecé a estudiar portugués porque me volví más egoísta y deshonesto desde entonces?


----------



## lazarus1907

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Lamento no estar de acuerdo. No creo que el el lenguaje oral evolucione y el escrito no lo haga. Si tu pones "grasias" no es porque el lenguaje oral haya evolucionado, es sencillamente un acento distinto, la palabra es con "c" y, para mí, sí denota una falta de cultura importante.


  Yo también estoy de acuerdo.


			
				Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Pienso que el inglés es mucho más complicado de deletrear. ¡Y todos lo hacen perfectamente!.


 ¿Todos? ¿Tú crees?


----------



## lazarus1907

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> (¡las veces que habré arrancado la hoja de la máquina de escribir de mi abuelo, cuando me equivocaba al tipear!)


 Perdona: ¿tipear? ¿Tiene esta palabra algo que ver con "tipo"? (¿hacer tipos?) ¿O viene del inglés "to type" y lo estás usando el lugar de teclear?



			
				luis masci said:
			
		

> _Yo creo que la ortografía, debería ser hoy por hoy, al menos más flexible y permitir que las palabras que suenan igual con s/c o con v/b sean consideradas correctas con cualquiera de sus formas. ¿Acaso no es así para el inglés según sea de UK o de EEUU?
> (realise/realize- centre/center- theatre/theater- y muchos etc…) _


 I find it zurprizing that zay thiz. Zo... it iz the zame the z and the s, eh?


----------



## aleCcowaN

luis masci said:
			
		

> …faltó decir quizás con tendencias homosexuales o criminales también.
> Lo que a mi me parece es que si la grafología dice eso, está diciendo una sarta de pavadas.
> ¿No es más lógico y coherente pensar que alguien que comete esos errores carece de memoria visual en lugar de pensar que es egoísta y deshonesto?
> Yo creo que la ortografía, debería ser hoy por hoy, al menos más flexible y permitir que las palabras que suenan igual con s/c o con v/b sean consideradas correctas con cualquiera de sus formas. ¿Acaso no es así para el inglés según sea de UK o de EEUU?
> (realise/realize- centre/center- theatre/theater- y muchos etc…)
> Después que empecé a estudiar portugués aumentó mi confusión debido a que muchas palabras del portugués tienen una ortografía diametralmente opuesta a la del español. (livro/libro- dever/deber- palavra/palabra- y muchos etc más…)
> ¿Qué dirá la grafología? ¿Que mi ortografía empeoró cuando empecé a estudiar portugués porque me volví más egoísta y deshonesto desde entonces?


 
Te lo voy a contestar *calmadamente*

Yo escribí

en grafología ...... se *considera* .....
pero la grafología *también* dice que .... *denotan* .....

y no utilicé ningún "giro" "estilístico" "aristocrático" ni "rebuscado", para decir absolutos, si no los verbos considerar (no establecer) y denotar (no implicar) que significan lo que significan, y no lo que signifiquen para tí.

También escribí

Yo no soy tales cosas y quiero transmitirlo

lo que significa que "la opinión que tengo de mí mismo es que no soy egoísta, no soy deshonesto, y quiero que los demás lo *sepan*" con independencia de lo que los demás opinen de mí, o un jurado o juez decida en cada uno de los contextos posibles. Y lo hago calladamente a través de mi ortografía y no "haciendo bandera" de ese hecho, o diciendo "pero míre que sho soi onesto y de konfiar"

Cabe aclarar que la Grafología es una ciencia, emparentada con la Psicología. Quienes hablan de "astrología, tarot y grafología" vaya a saberse que quieren significar.

Y la Grafología nunca saca conclusiones con respecto a un solo rasgo. Se trata de indicios (error mío no dejarlo claro) que sistemáticamente repetidos y combinados en suficiente número, permiten que el grafólogo, con suficiente formación en Psicología y Antropología, realice "afirmaciones" de criterio, y utiliza "se percibe", "se sugiere", "existe la probabilidad".

Para detectar la mentira, son mucho más eficaces el detector de mentiras y el pentotal sódico (que tienen un grado de inexactitud suficiente como para que no se los utilice en los ambitos judiciales, amén de lo invasivos y contrarios a la privacidad y derechos individuales que puedan ser). Sin embargo, todos hacemos nuestras apreciaciones sobre una persona cuando leemos sus escritos, y decidimos confiar en ella, o no, contratarle o no, revelarle un secreto o no, creerle o no, etc.. Eso es inevitable, con independencia de lo subjetivo que sea y cuánto nos importe.

Un grafólogo calificado, probablemente lea el currículum de una persona, y cuando vea "idiomas: ...portugués....", "intereses: ....participar activamente en foros de discusión en Internet...", modificará sus apreciaciones sobre el tema y emitirá un informe completamente diferente. Además, verá jambas y crestas que sugieren rectitud o doblez, vocales mal cerradas que sugieren apertura de criterio, descuido, infidencia o sinceridad, y armará el "paquete" que le permita sacar *sus* conclusiones.

Todo el mundo es libre de creer en la astrología o no, en la grafología o no, en la gravedad o no. Y como decimos aquí "libre de hacer de su culo un gabinete". Me pueden hasta decir qué es lo que debiera creer o no. Pero quien se atreva a decirme qué es lo que yo pienso acerca de mí mismo y porqué hago lo que hago, recibirá de mi parte un "patadón en el ocote" que lo dejará orbitando Neptuno.


----------



## aleCcowaN

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Perdona: ¿tipear? ¿Tiene esta palabra algo que ver con "tipo"? (¿hacer tipos?) ¿O viene del inglés "to type" y lo estás usando el lugar de teclear?


 
Perdón, utilicé un anglicismo por "teclear"


----------



## Maruja14

luis masci said:
			
		

> Yo creo que la ortografía, debería ser hoy por hoy, al menos más flexible y permitir que las palabras que suenan igual con s/c o con v/b sean consideradas correctas con cualquiera de sus formas.


 
Perdóname la expresión, pero a mí esto si que me parece una "pavada", como tú dices.

¿Cómo podemos distinguir en español la "vaca" de la "baca", "revelar" de "rebelar", "hasta" de "asta", "a ver" de "haber" o "sobretodo" de "sobre todo"? Y te pongo ejemplos, sin entrar en las tildes.

Aquí un ejemplo de problemas con las tildes:



> ¿El tiempo de la frase es el presente o el pasado? (¿robe o robé?) Si es el pasado, se puede decir:
> 
> Forgive me if I stole from your lips an "I love you" ó
> Forgive me for stealing from your lips an "I love you."
> 
> Es sí una frase muy linda. ¡Suerte!


 

Aquí una amable traducción de un forero hispano a un inglés que pedía traduccion para su frase:




> Aunque ella estuviera en un convento, y por lo tanto fue privada de las insinuaciones sexuales de los hombres, ella escribio acerca de otras mujeres que .sufrian estás presiones es sus poemas


 
¡No pone ni un acento, y para uno que pone, está mal.

Yo cuando veo estas cosas, pienso para mí ¿por qué no se habrá callado? A lo mejor soy un poco bruta, pero me parece que ayudar así es como lanzarle un canto rodado a uno que se está ahogando.

Lazarus, realmente no sé si todos deletrean bien en inglés, mi nivel no llega a tanto realmente. Mis hijos aquí en Irlanda tienen sus asignaturas de "spelling" y mi profesora de inglés cada vez que escribe una palabra en la pizarra la va deletreando "por lo bajini". A mí me cuesta mucho trabajo recordar el orden de las consonantes en palabras tan simples como "right (rihgt/ritgh)" .

¡Con lo sencillo que es el español! Cualquier niño chico que sepa leer, es capaz de leer una palabra en español por complicada que sea sin que nadie le tenga que explicar como se pronuncia. ¿Los niños ingleses lo tienen igual de fácil? Imagino que no.

¿No sería bueno cuidar ese tesoro? Incluidos los acentos, por supuesto.


----------



## luis masci

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> lo hago calladamente a través de mi ortografía y no "haciendo bandera" de ese hecho, o diciendo "pero míre que sho soi onesto y de konfiar"


Si siendo de Buenos Aires no lo decís así, entonces quiere decir que sos un porteño atípico.  

Si mi respuesta para AleCcowaN suena a mal español, les diré que es el español rioplatense; usado de manera prácticamente absoluta en todos los rincones de Argentina y Uruguay y considerado diferente al español convencional pero no incorrecto.
Entonces puede ocurrir que si escribo “sabés” en lugar de “sabes” o “hablás” en lugar de “hablas” es porque estoy hablando en nuestro español y no porque no sepa colocar los acentos correctamente. 
Como pueden ver, no todo es tan sencillo ni tan absoluto como decir que si algo no es blanco entonces es negro. Está plagado de matices.


----------



## aleCcowaN

luis masci said:
			
		

> Si siendo de Buenos Aires no lo decís así, entonces quiere decir que sos un porteño atípico.  .


Lo siento, pero las materias "Estereotipos étnicos y culturales I y II" no formaban parte de mi plan de estudios


			
				luis masci said:
			
		

> Si mi respuesta para AleCcowaN suena a mal español, les diré que es el español rioplatense; usado de manera prácticamente absoluta en todos los rincones de Argentina y Uruguay y considerado diferente al español convencional pero no incorrecto.
> Entonces puede ocurrir que si escribo “sabés” en lugar de “sabes” o “hablás” en lugar de “hablas” es porque estoy hablando en nuestro español y no porque no sepa colocar los acentos correctamente.
> Como pueden ver, no todo es tan sencillo ni tan absoluto como decir que si algo no es blanco entonces es negro. Está plagado de matices.


Si bien la práctica de la polémica puede ser buena, especialmente para quienes gusten de la política y quieran pulir su dialéctica, no sé que decirte (bien de mi parte), salvo que me vienen a la mente cosas sueltas, como el argentinísimo "este manda la pelota al córner", "_la vérité de La Palisse_", y este chiste de Tute que leí hace poco

- Disculpe Doctor, pero su argumento es francamente inconsistente
- ¡Claro! Por eso soy político y no filósofo o científico.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> http://www.lanacion.com.ar/anexos/imagen/06/523717.JPG
> http://www.lanacion.com.ar/Varios/GaleriaImagenes/GaleriaHumor.asp?categoria_id=815



Pues se ha saltado olímpicamente las aperturas de exclamación y una de interrogación, dos "inventos" que existen por buenísimos motivos. No sé si es peor que un lerdo te conteste "io scribo komo m sale d lapoia" cuando le indicas un error o que ya se cometan hasta en la prensa nacional  




			
				Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Perdóname la expresión, pero a mí esto si que me parece una "pavada", como tú dices.
> 
> ¿Cómo podemos distinguir en español la "vaca" de la "baca", "revelar" de "rebelar", "hasta" de "asta", "a ver" de "haber" o "sobretodo" de "sobre todo"? Y te pongo ejemplos, sin entrar en las tildes.



Pues se distinguirían con exactamente los mismos problemas que al oírlos, pocos o ninguno (por cierto, me parece que hay aún más gente que mete la pata con "porque" que con "haber"). Es algo muy distinto del tema de las tildes, en el que sí coincido, ya que una tilde mal puesta cambia nó solo gráficamente la palabra, sino sonoramente y da la casualidad de que en español esto es muy importante (especialmente con tanta conjugación verbal retorciendo una misma palabra).

EMO el sistema de tildes del español debería ser evidiado por cualquier idioma que no tenga equivalente. Simplemente porque es parte del sistema que hace que al ver una palabra por primera vez no tenga dudas acerca de cómo se dice y lee.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Pues se ha saltado olímpicamente las aperturas de exclamación y una de interrogación, dos "inventos" que existen por buenísimos motivos. No sé si es peor que un lerdo te conteste "io scribo komo m sale d lapoia" cuando le indicas un error o que ya se cometan hasta en la prensa nacional


Sólo quise dar un ejemplo de cuán expresivo puede llegar a ser el uso de los signos.

Este tema se trató también en http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=154206 , pero no llegó a agotarse.



			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Pues se distinguirían con exactamente los mismos problemas que al oírlos, pocos o ninguno (por cierto, me parece que hay aún más gente que mete la pata con "porque" que con "haber"). Es algo muy distinto del tema de las tildes, en el que sí coincido, ya que una tilde mal puesta cambia nó solo gráficamente la palabra, sino sonoramente y da la casualidad de que en español esto es muy importante (especialmente con tanta conjugación verbal retorciendo una misma palabra).
> 
> EMO el sistema de tildes del español debería ser evidiado por cualquier idioma que no tenga equivalente. Simplemente porque es parte del sistema que hace que al ver una palabra por primera vez no tenga dudas acerca de cómo se dice y lee.


 
Estoy en parte de acuerdo contigo.

Quisiera expresar algunas conclusiones personales sobre este hilo

1) Estoy de acuerdo con Maruja que quienes constestamos en estos foros debemos expresarnos de la manera más correcta posible, incluyendo todo el aparato ortográfico del español, que como muy bien se ha dicho, lucha contra toda ambigüedad fonética y expresiva.

2) No estoy tan de acuerdo, cuando se trata del hecho de bordear el límite entre el aliento y la exigencia, cuando les pedimos a quienes estudian español que utilicen la correcta ortografía y puntuación cuando preguntan *sus dudas*. Quizás esto los pudiera cohibir, y yo creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que nos halaga y enorgullece el esfuerzo que hacen por aprender nuestra lengua.

3) Con respecto a la ortografía en general, opino que es un tema que trasciende incluso nuestro idioma y que caracteriza nuestra época.

Con respecto a sus causas, me remito a lo que dije en un _post_ anterior en este mismo hilo.

Con respecto a su significación, en ese mismo _post_ me embarullé en una interpretación propia desde mi estructura de pensamiento, donde mezclo conceptos ampliamente reconocidos, con especialidades y decisiones éticas personales. Pido perdón por escribir algo tan poco elaborado.

Sólo quiero agregar que el hecho de que uno mejore o descuide su manera de escribir dice mucho sobre uno y de su relación con la sociedad.

Yo mismo me encuentro en mis archivos personales omitiendo mayúsculas y acentos y abusando del doble espaciado. Pongo frases de "emil sola" o "guete", y así en sucesión. Pero lo hago para mi consumo interno, y no me atrevería a ser tan desprolijo en estos foros, porque siento que actúo, como también los demás, como una suerte de "embajador" del idioma.

Algunos hacen un panegírico de la comunicación abierta, relajada, donde muestran su "autenticidad" y se expresan "tal como son", y eso parece suficiente justificativo para expresarse violando toda regla de sintaxis y escritura que jamás pudieran llegar a conocer.

Como dije, y a partir de aquí voy a ser intencionalmente grosero, yo también en mi computadora escribo cosas mal, como también me hurgo la nariz a sabiendas de que nadie me ve, y me dedico a otras actividades "escatológicas" como cualquier ser de carne y hueso. Soy auténticamente humano y hasta junto pelusa en el ombligo, pero lo que pueda hacer en mi privacidad, como para cualquier otro, es privacidad. Como decían en la obra "Las mariposas son libres", la diarrea también es un asunto muy humano pero no un tópico adecuado de conversación.

Me canso a veces de esos "mocosos" que se muestran así tan al natural como si nos concedieran la llave de su alma. A mí esto me suena como un

- ¡Qué lindo está el día! ¡Hmmmm! Me encontré un pedacito de almendra en una caries
- ¡Siempre seré tu amigo! ¡beeerp! ¿no tienes otra cerveza?
- ¡Vengo a abrirte mi corazón! ¡Prrrrrrr! ¡Ay, que mal me cayeron esas lentejas!

¡Qué dulces y auténticos que parecen! y ¿cómo combina esto con el cuidado que hacen de su cuerpo y de su pelo, y de su aliento?

Mi pregunta es, si son todos tan transparentes y honestos ¿porqué se cuidan tanto el "afuera", tiñiéndose, bronceándose, haciéndose piercing, combatiendo la calvicie, usando hombreras, desarrollando barbas de tres días (que toda la semana se mantienen como barbas de tres días), comprando pantalones nuevos y manchándolos hasta que encajen con la imagen que quieren dar, y mucho más? ¿porqué hacen todo esto por su pellejo, con total negligencia por lo que está dentro de él?

Temo que la respuesta es que ellos son el único signo ortográfico que les importa que quede claro. 

Cuando a William Eno se le ocurrió inventar las calles de mano única y los semáforos (las señales) se le rieron en la cara. ¿Cómo iban a construir calles para ir y no para volver? ¿Cómo alguien iba a ser tan estúpido de detenerse en una esquina cuando no pasara nadie, sólo porque un cartelito (luego lucecita) se lo impedía?. Sin embargo, todos reconocemos hoy que sin las normas de tránsito las ciudades serían una jungla y nadie llegaría nunca a ninguna parte.

La ortografía y más que nada, aprender el significado convencional de las palabras, son exactamente lo mismo: El deseo de respetar reglas del juego para hacer clara, productiva y predecible la vida social, con beneficio para todos.

Habrá quien se pase una señal en rojo y piense "qué libre y auténtico que soy". En realidad, es alguien que disfruta del marco ordenado en el que vive y se da los gustos. Es un hedonista con una teoría que lo respalda.

El que escriba mal en todos los ámbitos y no en sólo los que lo aceptan, y así le traspase al lector la tarea de descifrarlo, está simplemente abusando de los demás; saliendo de pesca o de caza; extendiendo la mano y diciendo "un conceptito o un billete de 2, por favor, que Dios se lo va a pagar".

No me gustaría que los diccionarios y las gramáticas se conviriteran, parafraseando a Chulak, en "cementerios del conocimiento donde yacen en alineadas tumbas las ideas" 

De pronto me siento como de cien años .....


----------



## Maruja14

"Haver si halguien me puede halludar con hesta frase. Esque hos dige aller ke no avia hentendido nada i oi me pasa higual"

Sr. Quizá ¿de verdad no tienes que leerla dos veces para saber lo que dice?

Yo me siento igual que Cowan, como si tuviera cien años. 

ahi algunas de veces ke no entiendo nada del español k se escribe en heste foro y me gusto xq la primera bez q puse us tread me korrigieron mi deskuido.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> ...



Me parece que estoy de acuerdo (si no he entendido mal) Es cierto que no parece ser sólo un tema de que algún chaval sea especialmente ignorante, sino el síntoma de todo un movimiento, er, ¿cultural? La verdad es que me mosquea y preocupa bastante el tema. Espero que no sea sólo porque cada vez tengo más canas en la perilla  O, mejor pensado, espero que sí...  




			
				Maruja14 said:
			
		

> "Haver si halguien me puede halludar con hesta frase. Esque hos dige aller ke no avia hentendido nada i oi me pasa higual"
> 
> Sr. Quizá ¿de verdad no tienes que leerla dos veces para saber lo que dice?



Pues la verdad es que no  ¿Tendrías tú que oírlo dos veces para entenderlo? 

Se hace más lento de leer porque no es una grafía a la que uno esté acostumbrado. Si hubieses prescindido de la puntuación, sería más difícil.

De todos modos me parece mal por varios motivos: Es feo (mucho) son errores metidos arbitrariamente y, especialemte, se aparta de la norma.

Como comenté el otro día, no tengo ningún apego a la sustentación de la ortografía por motivos puramente conservacionistas y sentimentales, ya que EMO la escritura debe estar al servicio del habla lo más posible y prescindir de aditivos que funcionalmente son innecesarios. Pero aún así por encima de todo sí que tengo apego a la norma, porque es lo único que hace que me entere de lo que pone Alec Cowan, estando él en Buenos Aires y yo en una esquina de Europa.


----------



## luis masci

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Perdóname la expresión, pero a mí esto si que me parece una "pavada", como tú dices.
> ¿Cómo podemos distinguir en español la "vaca" de la "baca", "revelar" de "rebelar", "hasta" de "asta", "a ver" de "haber" o "sobretodo" de "sobre todo"? Y te pongo ejemplos, sin entrar en las tildes.


Y si, mirá Maruja...podría calificarse como de soberana pavada si yo fuese el único que la propuso. Después de todo ¿quién soy yo para hacer semejante propuesta? un pobre tipo que se dedicó toda su vida a las materias técnicas y que nunca estuvo  demasiado interesado en las letras.
Pero resulta que esa propuesta no es nueva ni inventada por mi, sino que ha sido ya propuesta por eruditos en la materia(ver aquí)
Entonces...me parece que a la pavada hay que contemplarla con un poquito más de consideración.  


			
				aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> De pronto me siento como de cien años .....





			
				Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Yo me siento igual que Cowan, como si tuviera cien años.


En eso estamos en total acuerdo. Yo también siento que entre ustedes dos suman como 200 años.


----------



## heidita

No podría estar más de acuerdo con Maruja. Recuerdo que al principio mi amigo Lazarus me _perseguía _por que no ponía ni una tilde en su sitio, cosa que he remediado y me parece correcta la enmienda. En un foro de lengua, la obligación de todos es escribir lo más correctamente posible, y en español las tildes tienen inmensa importancia, ya que a veces cambia la palabra por completo. 

Luego hay esos foreros que no se sabe muy bien por dónde cogerlos:

*No uso las marcas de acento por que se me hace mucha lata handar presionando tantas teclas    *

Eso fue una frase "signature" de un forero nativo de Méjico.

Y esa mi respuesta:

*Jorge, ¿también te "hace mucha lata" quitar la h de andar? Debería ser al revés, ya que así darías al menos una vez menos a las teclas.*
*Otra tecla menos, la de espacio: porque se escribe así en este caso.*

Y ya no hablemos de este otro:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=158814

Entre el sms y las tildes no levantamos cabeza. También la gente tiende a confundir la libertad de expresión con las ganas de comer. En fin, "como sé que te gusta el arroz con leche, por debajo de la puerta te echo un ladrillo", como suele decir mi marido.


----------



## aleCcowaN

luis masci said:
			
		

> Pero resulta que esa propuesta no es nueva ni inventada por mi, sino que ha sido ya propuesta por eruditos en la materia(ver aquí)
> Entonces...me parece que a la pavada hay que contemplarla con un poquito más de consideración.


 
Gracias por poner este vínculo donde claramente dice (lo resaltado en negrita lo hice yo)

"....


*Por qué no se puede ser irrespetuoso con la ortografía si se escribe como periodista*; en cambio, si se escribe como escritor moderno, se puede ficcionar un "Ortográfiko" donde se lee que el poeta muerto "bersificaba kon gran fasilidad distintos jéneros". *Que el humor, por medio del juego lingüístico, o incluso la ironía, puede abrir en el flanco ortográfico de la Literatura una brecha a través de la cual se alcanza a depurarla y aportarle sangre nueva*, es algo que ha sido sobradamente demostrado por la Patafísica o por Oulipo o, incluso, por Flaubert, quien, contemporáneo de Saint-Beuve, cada vez que en su correspondencia se hallaba ante una enormidad (como la misma propuesta de García Márquez), escribía: _Hennnooorme!_ "
RICARDO CANO GAVIRIA 

Copyright:Terra

Yo mismo firmo aquí como aleCcowaN, grafía que fue justificada en otro hilo al referirme a cesaR brutO, y del cual puse ejemplos como este, que no elegí al azar:

"Mimajino que al mirar el título deste libro mas de un lebtor pensará para sus adentros: "¡Pero este césar bruto está locO! ¿cómo, siendo tan burrO y sin cultura tiene la pretensión de darle a la jente ideas para gobernar?" ¡Bueno! Para empesar, yo creo de que cada siudadano tiene el derecho de pretender cualquier cosa, porque la pretensión es libre, y así como hay muchos que pretender ser gobernantes y nadies les pregunta si saben gobernar, no es justo que se ensanien conmigo disiendo si yo tengo o no tengo condisiones para dar consejos. ¡O todos rendimo esámen de capasidá para haser las cosas, o todos hasemos lo que nos da la gana, dentro de la legalidá, sentiende!
Además, no hay que haser tanto cacareo porque uo me meta a dar consejos siendo como soy bastabte abalfabeto y de poca cultura. Tampoco tenía muchas letras el antiguo escudero sancho panzA, pero me contaron que cuando llegó el momento se ajustó bien las bragas (palabra questá en "el quijote") y supo gobernar la ínsula mucho mejor quel propio duque en persona. Lo cual indica que para haser un buen gobierno es mejor tener buenas intensiones y ganas de sacar un paix adelante, y no andar como andan muchos con la cabesa llena de teorias políticas-filosóficas-sosiales-economicas-sientificas-gremiales y recreativas... ¡Y después cuando tienen que poner en marcha el carro del estado resulta quel aparato no camina ni paratrás ni para adelante, como dise el vulgo!"

Esto es literatura, esto es pensar, esto es lo que dice el autor que nos "recomendaste" en respaldo de "tu" hipótesis.

Yo mismo ando buscando hace tiempo un poema que me leyeron, no me acuerdo de qué autor argentino, donde comienza a desestructurar el lenguaje, y termina cerrando con rimas y aliteraciones, para pasar a desestructurar las palabras y terminar por destruir toda relación entre significante y significado, en una enorme hecatombe de la palabra. Es excelente, y si alguien lo recuerda, por favor, déme el dato.

Pero el llevar el descuido y falta de interes cotidiano de millones a compararlos con el acto de masturbarse en público del bailarín Nijinsky, en 1912 en París, como hecho artístico y polémico, conserva todo lo polémico, pero nada de arte.

La existencia (especialmente en Argentina) de abundante gente, especialmente jóvenes, de extremísima derecha, que viven haciendo gestitos de la izquierda ("¡qué libre que soy! ¡yo combato todo lo que signifique autoritarismo, incluso la ortografía! ¡amo a los niños! ¡ver un jubilado con la mínima me produce ternura!) y se la pasan consumiendo con la derecha, y queriendo imponer su modo de ver a los demás, a veces de una manera tan violenta y desalmada que hace que Hitler parezca la Madre Teresa de Calcuta, lo que es decir bastante. Todo esto me hace recordar la frase de Bertold Brecht "Billones de moscas no pueden estar equivocadas ¡la mierda es deliciosa!"

En estos foros, donde normalmente se habla de temas relacionados con los idiomas, su aprendizaje y las culturas que los hicieron diferentes unos de otros, te lo voy a contestar en inglés

"Shape up, or ship out!"

o mejor

Grow up!


----------



## natasha2000

> =luis masci
> Yo creo que la ortografía, debería ser hoy por hoy, al menos más flexible y permitir que las palabras que suenan igual con s/c o con v/b sean consideradas correctas con cualquiera de sus formas. ¿Acaso no es así para el inglés según sea de UK o de EEUU?
> (realise/realize- centre/center- theatre/theater- y muchos etc…)


Perdón por intervenir en una discusión entre los nativos...

Pero no estoy de acuerdo con igualar la ortografía española con inglesa. 
Como el spelling inglés NO tiene reglas, entonces es entendible porque la misma palabra se puede escibir de maneras diferentes en AE o BE.
Sin embargo, la lengua española sí que tiene reglas de ortografía, y no se pueden echar a perder sólo porque en inglés esciben un palabra de dos maneras diferentes. 

Si se permite escribir gracias como grasias sólo porque en Sudamérica esa palabra se pronuncia con una S y no con una C a la española, entonces podríamos ir más lejos y empezar a escibir: Madriz porque así lo pronuncian los madrileños, o bien Toy enamorao a la andaluza etc...

Reglas existen no para fastidiar, sino para manener la calidad de un idioma.

Creo que en ningún país en el mundo excepto los anglófonos existen las clases de spelling en el sentido en que existen en estos países, porque, lo que sepa yo (igual me equivoco ) el inglés es el único idioma que no posee las reglas de spelling, y de allí la necesidad de hacer el spelling clásico y tan conocido por nuestros foreros angloparlantes. 

PD: Digo con intención spelling, y no ortografía, porque para mí existe diferencia entre estas dos palabras. 
En una clase de spelling se aprende memorizar la manera de escribir palabras, ya que el idioma carece de reglas ortográficas.

En una clase de ortografía se enseñan las reglas de escibir, y luego se practican las reglas aprendidas.

Esta diferenciación es puramente subjetiva.


----------



## Maruja14

A mí me encanta la ortografía. Me hace daño a los ojos cuando veo palabras mal escritas. Me parece importante. Me hace "sentir bien" cuando leo artículos bien escritos.

Me maravilla ver a algunos de nuestros amigos americanos, alemanes, británicos y chinos en este foro escribiendo mucho mejor que muchos "hispanos", respetando nuestra lengua mucho más de lo que lo hacen algunos de "los nuestros".

Hay muchas veces que las preguntas que hacen los hispanoparlantes son absolutamente ininteligibles. No suele ocurrir lo mismo cuando los "guiris" preguntan en español.

Los acentos son importantes:

Tú perro huele mal.
Tu perro huele mal.

Los signos de puntuación:

Perdón imposible, que cumpla su condena.
Perdón, imposible que cumpla su condena.

Claro, que a mí, me gusta leer. Es uno de mis placeres favoritos. Lo leo todo. Y lo disfruto.

¿Quién dijo que sólo lo fácil es placentero?.


----------



## heidita

Alec, _jugar_ con el idioma siempre está permitido y aceptado de buen grado. También hay que tener gran dominio del mismo para poder "jugar " bien. Esto me recuerda la respuesta a un escrito judicial contestado en andalú a uno enviado en catalán. (Por cierto la redactora de dicho escrito fue sancionada, pena penita...) Hay que tener habilidad para dar en las narices.

Pero si aceptamos todas las barbaridades acabarémos todos en el _candelabro_ y por lo demás me quedo con esto " con dos palabras : im presionante".


----------



## Maruja14

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Perdón por intervenir en una discusión entre los nativos...
> 
> Pero no estoy de acuerdo con igualar la ortografía española con inglesa.
> Como el spelling inglés NO tiene reglas, entonces es entendible porque la misma palabra se puede escibir de maneras diferentes en AE o BE.
> Sin embargo, la lengua española sí que tiene reglas de ortografía, y no se pueden echar a perder sólo porque en inglés esciben un palabra de dos maneras diferentes.
> 
> Si se permite escribir gracias como grasias sólo porque en Sudamérica esa palabra se pronuncia con una S y no con una C a la española, entonces podríamos ir más lejos y empezar a escibir: Madriz porque así lo pronuncian los madrileños, o bien Toy enamorao a la andaluza etc...
> 
> Reglas existen no para fastidiar, sino para manener la calidad de un idioma.


 
Natasha, para mí es un placer tener tu opinión. Además vosotros creo que podéis entender mejor el problema de un supuesto "cambio de la ortografía", que yo no veré, espero. Y si lo veo, no me afectará mucho, porque siempre tendré los viejos libros.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en todo lo que dices.


----------



## natasha2000

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Natasha, para mí es un placer tener tu opinión. *Además vosotros creo que podéis entender mejor el problema de un supuesto "cambio de la ortografía", que yo no veré, espero.* Y si lo veo, no me afectará mucho, porque siempre tendré los viejos libros.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo contigo en todo lo que dices.


 
Perdón, me he dado cuenta que escribí manener en vez de "mantener" 

Muchas gracias, Maruja, por tus palabras. Perdona, pero no estoy segura de que entiendo a qué te refieres con esta frase (en negrita)...


----------



## Maruja14

Quiero decir que probablemente tú que no eres nativa del español, te volverías loca si tuvieses que ver las palabras escritas cada vez de una manera, según quien te la diga: cuanto, quanto, kuanto, cuánto...

Los nativos podemos "adivinar" casi siempre lo que otro nativo quiere decir, aunque esté muy mal escrito. Por eso para vosotros es aún más importante que nuestra ortografía sea clara y correcta. Y os importa, le dais más valor que nosotros.

"Que yo no veré, espero" significa que espero haber muerto antes de que el "cambio de ortografía" llegue a ser realidad.

Saludos


----------



## natasha2000

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Quiero decir que probablemente tú que no eres nativa del español, te volverías loca si tuvieses que ver las palabras escritas cada vez de una manera, según quien te la diga: cuanto, quanto, kuanto, cuánto...
> 
> Los nativos podemos "adivinar" casi siempre lo que otro nativo quiere decir, aunque esté muy mal escrito. Por eso para vosotros es aún más importante que nuestra ortografía sea clara y correcta. Y os importa, le dais más valor que nosotros.
> 
> "Que yo no veré, espero" significa que espero haber muerto antes de que el "cambio de ortografía" llegue a ser realidad.
> 
> Saludos


 
Perdón, jejeje...  
Mira, para mi, personalmente, no tengo más problema que tú en entender los textos mal escritos ortográficamente, pero yo vivo en España, y me despierto y me acuesto con español en la mente. Lo que dices tú es cierto, pero para las personas que no tienen el español tan presente, o sea, para la gente que lo aprende en sus países respectivos y no tiene el contacto diario con el idioma.
Por otro lado, a mi me pasa lo mismo que a tí, cuando veo un error ortográfico, ME MOLESTA . Haber en vez de a ver, las V en vez de las B, las LL en vez de las Y, etc... En cuanto a las K en vez de QU.. las Q o K en vez de QUE, etc. no lo considero el error por ignorancía sino por pereza. Está bien escribir así en un chat o SMS, pero en otros sitios - simplemente molesta.

También es importante intentar escribir siempre cuando se puede lo más correcto posible, porque si no se practica, se olvida.


----------



## Maruja14

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Perdón, jejeje...
> Mira, para mi, personalmente, no tengo más problema que tú en entender los textos mal escritos ortográficamente, pero yo vivo en España, y me despierto y me acuesto con español en la mente. Lo que dices tú es cierto, pero para las personas que no tienen el español tan presente, o sea, para la gente que lo aprende en sus países respectivos y no tiene el contacto diario con el idioma.
> Por otro lado, a mi me pasa lo mismo que a tí, cuando veo un error ortográfico, ME MOLESTA . Haber en vez de a ver, las V en vez de las B, las LL en vez de las Y, etc... En cuanto a las K en vez de QU.. las Q o K en vez de QUE, etc. no lo considero el error por ignorancía sino por pereza. Está bien escribir así en un chat o SMS, pero en otros sitios - simplemente molesta.
> 
> También es importante intentar escribir siempre cuando se puede lo más correcto posible, porque si no se practica, se olvida.


 
Es evidente que no tienes ningún problema en absoluto con el español, bastantes menos que la mayoría de los españoles.

Lo de práctica es cierto, yo llevo 20 años programando ordenadores y sin escribir mucho. Pero cuando escribo lo intento hacer siempre bien. Incluso chateando. Porque a mi también me molesta mucho ver las palabras mal escritas.


----------



## luis masci

A decir verdad he venido jugando el rol de abogado del diablo (si todos estuviésemos de acuerdo no habría debate). 
No soy tan radical y necio como para no entender que si cada uno adoptara la ortografía de acuerdo a como se habla en su país o región resultaría bastante caótico. 
Pero es verdad que estoy de acuerdo en modificar algunas reglas en cuanto a palabras que en TODO el universo de habla hispana ya no se pronuncian.
Pienso que sería el caso de la “h” y de las “v/b”. Creo que actualmente no existe región, pueblo o distrito donde la ‘h’ sea pronunciada o donde se distinga la ‘v’ de la ‘b’. Se que en portugués sí se distingue; en español creo que ya no. Pero ...en una de esas estoy equivocado. ¿alguien puede decírmelo?


----------



## natasha2000

luis masci said:
			
		

> A decir verdad he venido jugando el rol de abogado del diablo (si todos estuviésemos de acuerdo no habría debate).
> No soy tan radical y necio como para no entender que si cada uno adoptara la ortografía de acuerdo a como se habla en su país o región resultaría bastante caótico.
> Pero es verdad que estoy de acuerdo en modificar algunas reglas en cuanto a palabras que en TODO el universo de habla hispana ya no se pronuncian.
> Pienso que sería el caso de la “h” y de las “v/b”. Creo que actualmente no existe región, pueblo o distrito donde la ‘h’ sea pronunciada o donde se distinga la ‘v’ de la ‘b’. Se que en portugués sí se distingue; en español creo que ya no. Pero ...en una de esas estoy equivocado. ¿alguien puede decírmelo?


 
Perdón, pero no estoy de acuerdo. Las B y las V así como la H existen no porque sí, sino porque hay una razón histórica de su existencia. Hace muchísimos años, en la Universidad tenía una asignatura que se llamaba español antiguo. Leíamos a Arcipresete De Hita y la Celestina, y de paso analizabamos el desarollo de las palabras, desde latín, a través de español antioguo, hasta el español moderno. Ahora ya no me acuerdo de eso, y lamento de no poder analizar ni una palabra y de esta manera justificar lo que digo, pero por aquel entonces parecía todo lógico, y sabiéndo la trayectoria de una palabra simplemente saltaba a la vista que no podía derivar en ninguna otra sino a la que es precisamente ahora. Además, Maruja dio un par de ejemplos muy buenos de las palabras que no se podrían distinguir si no hubiese la B y la V. Simplemente creo que no se puede eliminar una letra sólo porque no se distingue al pronunciarla de la otra.

Me da mucha pena por no guardar un enlace que proporcionó otro forero en un hilo de similar índole, que llevaba a un texto que hablaba de todos estos "cambios" que hace la gente con el español, y paulatinamente, los mismos cambios aplicaba en el mismo texto. Al final, el último parrafo era inteligible. 
Porque si empezamos a permitir este tipo de cambios que no tiene ninguna base científica, entonces no podemos aplicar unos y no aplicar otros, porque no habrá ninmgún criterio para su (no)aplicación. Entonces o nada o todo. Y si es todo, entonces el resultado es como en ese texto que lamentablemente no os puedo mostrar.


----------



## luis masci

Está bien Natasha, todo lo que quieras.
Pero convengamos que de haberse respetado la tradición por siempre, no estaríamos ahora escribiendo en español sino en latín. 
El tiempo pasa y llega un momento en que es necesario cambiar, por cuestiones de practicidad más allá de las tradiciones. 
Dicho sea de paso mi pregunta todavía no obtuvo respuesta:


			
				luis masci said:
			
		

> Creo que actualmente no existe región, pueblo o distrito donde la ‘h’ sea pronunciada o donde se distinga la ‘v’ de la ‘b’. Se que en portugués sí se distingue; en español creo que ya no. Pero ...en una de esas estoy equivocado. ¿alguien puede decírmelo?


----------



## América

Considero que es sumamente importante tratar de escribir bien todo el tiempo. No solamente en este foro sino en todo lo que uno hace.

Obviamente no todos somos perfectos y tenemos errores, por eso existen foros como el nuestro.

Pero es muy importante escribir bien, no es lo mismo decir jugo que jugó, por poner un ejemplo.

Concuerdo contigo Maruja.


----------



## natasha2000

luis masci said:
			
		

> Está bien Natasha, todo lo que quieras.
> Pero convengamos que de haberse respetado la tradición por siempre, no estaríamos ahora escribiendo en español sino en latín.
> El tiempo pasa y llega un momento en que es necesario cambiar, por cuestiones de practicidad más allá de las tradiciones.
> Dicho sea de paso mi pregunta todavía no obtuvo respuesta:


 
Creo que para decidir si alguna regla se cambia o no, existe Real Academía Española, ¿no?


----------



## aleCcowaN

1) La v y b, la s, c y z todavía se pronuncian diferente en la mayor parte de España y en algunas partes o grupos sociales de América. Yo mismo, siendo argentino hago pequeñas diferencias entre la b y la v, a menos que esté hablando muy rápido, y lo hago imitando a mis pares y a mi familia, pese a que no tengo una gota de ascendencia española (sí italiana, francesa y escocesa).

2) Como bien ejemplificaba Carl Sagan en "Cosmos" cuando intentaba explicar la naturaleza de la evolución utilizando como ejemlo su ciudad natal de Nueva York, yo veo que el centro de Buenos Aires, como el de Córdoba (Argentina), tienen calles ridículamente angostas, con aceras estrechas por las que no se puede circular. A veces se recurrió a la piqueta y se abrieron diagonales, se ensancharon las avenidas este-oeste, y luego la Av. 9 de Julio, avenida parque de un ancho variable que promedia los 125 metros, una de las pocas vías importantes norte-sur. Unos años después se hicieron autopistas (una de las cuales me tortura a 100 metros de mi ventana), y en la actualidad se está construyendo una "montaña rusa" para conectar dos avenidas con dos autopistas, con vehículos pasando en 3 niveles hasta 25 metros del suelo.

Y es que Juan de Garay (fundador de Buenos Aires), así como Jerónimo Luis de Cabrera (fundador de Córdoba), ¿no pudieron prever el desastre que ocasionaban cuando hicieron las primeras trazas de las ciudades? Respuesta: No, nunca imaginaron que iban a fundar ciudades, una de ellas con mayor población en la actualidad de la que tenía la Península Ibérica en ese año de 1580. Esto de llama *evolución*.

La ciudad de Buenos Aires no puede renunciar al cardo y al decumano romano que le impusieran las Leyes de Indias, y seguiremos atropellándonos en el centro financiero todos los días. Tenemos que vivir con las consecuencias de la propia evolución. Costaría demasiado deshacer lo que causa el inconveniente.

De la misma manera, nuestro cerebro incluye en su interior estructuras cerebrales del batracio y del reptil, y el neocórtex está continuamente lidiando con lo bueno y lo malo de tenerlas. Por eso nos controlamos cuando sufrimos un repentino arranque de violencia, forma reptilesca de conducta.

De la misma manera, la lengua arrastra toda su historia sobre ella. Hubo en América, poco tiempo después de nuestras independencias, tanto grandes literatos y gramáticos, como Andrés Bello, así como un intento de cortar el cordón umbilical con la Madre Patría, reviendo lo que nos había heredado, incluyendo la ortografía.

Fue el presidente argentino Domingo Faustino Sarmiento uno de los más ardientes defensores de la modificación de la escritura, para unificar v con b; s, c y z; c y k; eliminar la h muda y mucho más. Este presidente también dio gran fomento a la educación pública, y terminó siendo uno de los personajes de la historia argentina que más ficciones orientadoras nos inculcó, tanto de las positivas (el inicio de la realización de "hay que educar al soberano") como de las nefastas ("civilización o barbarie").

El debate que hacemos aquí, estuvo de moda durante todo el siglo XIX en la Argentina, y la Academia Argentina de Letras fue una de las últimas en ser fundada e incorporarse a la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española.

Mi conclusión es, el idioma y la forma de escribirlo, evolucionan, y la evolución es muy sencilla de entender, avanza conservando lo que sirve y descartando lo que no. Todas estas "formaz atipiks d'escrivir deoy" son otra prueba más, que merece su oportunidad. Por supuesto que tendrá su influencia en nuestro futuro, pero de la misma manera que "las cucarachas *no deciden evolucionar* para hacerse resistentes a los insecticidas", sólo el tiempo tendrá la última palabra, y las cosas no se habrán de detener.

Hoy estimamos la ortografía castellana por su claridad y sistematicidad. Los que hablan lenguas como el inglés, agradecen esta claridad fonética del castellano (aunque no su subjuntivo  ). Nosotros también. Y cuando yo escribo vaca en lugar de "baca" lo hago en honor a quienes todavía lo pronuncian así, y a todas las generaciones que agregaron su ladrillo y también lo demolieron, haciendo que llegara a ser lo que es hoy.

El querer imponer un costoso cambio en cientos de millones de personas, o tolerar la aparición masiva de desinteligencias en la comunicación, sólo por un capricho personal, un "darse un gusto", un "porque yo opino así" (o sea, porque se me ocurrió ¡y ya!), creo que, más que una idea reflexionada, proviene ...... del cerebro del reptil.


----------



## Like an Angel

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> ¿Qué pasa con la puntuación? ¿Tampoco importa?


 
Domingo Faustino Sarmiento preguntó a su profesor de geografía por qué no había corregido sus errores de puntuación y ortografía, y el profesor le contestó que era lo mismo, que a él le daba igual, que solo le importaba que sepa de geografía, de su ortografía se encargaría la respectiva maestra, a lo que Sarmiento contestó:

_Entonces cree que es lo mismo que diga_:

_-El profesor dijo, Sarmiento es un burro.-_
_o_
_-El profesor, dijo Sarmiento, es un burro.-_

No recuerdo bien como era la anécdota, pero que la puntuación es importante lo es, y que las tildes lo son, lo son... ahora, los idiomas evolucionan, cambian, se modifican, y por más que me salgan lágrimas de sangre cada vez que leo _bizarro_ en el sentido de _loco, alocado_ o _extraño_, supongo que la bendita RAE algún día también va a definir a esa palabra de esa manera, y mi pobre bandera va a pasar de ser valiente a una loca sin destino


----------



## Dandee

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Hola amigos:
> 
> Vengo observando que los nativos de español cada vez más tienden a escribir peor. No se usan las tildes, no se usan los signos de apertura de interrogaciones ni exclamaciones, casi nadie comienza las frases con mayúscula...
> 
> Hay varios hilos donde se observa la perplejidad de los angloparlantes que encuentran subjuntivos donde no los hay y es, precisamente, por la falta de tildes. Estos mismos suelen ser muy escrupulosos en el uso de esto que nosotros parecemos ignorar.
> 
> ¿Realmente esto es importante? A mí si me lo parece, desde luego, pero no sé si estoy desfasada.
> 
> ¿Los nativos de inglés escriben igual de mal?. Mi inglés es bastante limitado, pero busco muchas palabras en el diccionario cuando no las entiendo y casi siempre las encuentro, lo cual significa que ellos sí deben de escribir bien.
> 
> También se ven faltas de ortografía lamentables, ciertamente. Y tampoco estoy de acuerdo con el lenguaje SMS, dificilmente entendible por los que no conocen el idioma.
> 
> ¿No sería importante en este foro, en el que la mayoría estamos aprendiendo, ser cuidadosos con estos asuntos?.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola Maruja:

¿Por que te parece tan importante el uso de las tildes?. ¿Que pasaría si de un momento a otro estas desaparecieran del idioma español?....

Saludos
Dandee.


----------



## luis masci

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> 1) La v y b, la s, c y z todavía se pronuncian diferente en la mayor parte de España y en algunas partes o grupos sociales de América. Yo mismo, siendo argentino hago pequeñas diferencias entre la b y la v


Te contesto muy breve y en porteño así me entendés:
*¡¡¡Andáaaaaaaa!!!*


----------



## gato2

A veces depende del contexto nos esforzamos mas o menos en escribir bien. Yo reconozco que cuando escribo a mano siempre pongo los acentos de una forma automatica (excepto ciertos diacriticos porque nunca me acuerdo si van o no acentuados) pero cuando escribo a maquina me los dejo todos.


----------



## Maruja14

Dandee said:
			
		

> Hola Maruja:
> 
> ¿Por que te parece tan importante el uso de las tildes?. ¿Que pasaría si de un momento a otro estas desaparecieran del idioma español?....
> 
> Saludos
> Dandee.


 
Un ejemplo simple, simple.

Invitas a un amigo a tu casa y te responde por email:

¿Te dá lo mismo que te diga?

Voy a ir sólo este verano.

a que te diga:

Voy a ir solo este verano.


----------



## Mei

América said:
			
		

> Considero que es sumamente importante tratar de escribir bien todo el tiempo. No solamente en este foro sino en todo lo que uno hace.
> 
> Obviamente no todos somos perfectos y tenemos errores, por eso existen foros como el nuestro.
> 
> Pero es muy importante escribir bien, no es lo mismo decir jugo que jugó, por poner un ejemplo.
> 
> Concuerdo contigo Maruja.



Sí, yo también estoy de acuerdo... tendríamos que leer las cosas más de una vez para entendernos... ¡qué perdida de tiempo!

Mei


----------



## natasha2000

Hola!

He conseguido encontrar el enlace del que hablaba.
Si vayamos quitando las reglas de ortografía en el español tal y como nos de la gana, al final obtendríamos algo así:click

El que no tiene paciencia de leer todo el texto, que pase directamente al punto 10. A ver si entiende...


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Cómo ha engordado esto desde la última vez.

Yo no creo conocer a nadie que diferencie "y" de "ll" como consonantes ni "b" de "v", pero aún diferenciándolas, me parece que es algo tan sutil que hay más diferencias entre los distintos acentos para una misma letra, así que votaría por dejarlas en "b" e "y". Otra cosa es el caso "s-z", porque las diferencias entre ambas sí que pueden ser muy notables, pero sí que dejaría sólo para la "c" y sólo la "c" todos los sonidos de la "k".

No es que barra para casa, porque pronuncio muchas veces la "h" y también votaría por eliminarla, y no pronuncio la "d" de los participios ni las "s" finales (al menos no como "s") y no me parecería bien que se eliminasen.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

La verdad es que lo de ese enlace lo he visto 845337 veces (margen de error indefinido) inclusive el hilo del otro día en el subforo de sólo español. Es una parodia basada en las deformaciones que arbitrariamente hacen los garrulos, por lo que no puede compararse a una reforma bien planeada por "ingenieros" del lenguaje.

Respecto a "encerio", con lo que yo digo para que esté correcto sería igual antes que después de la reforma, en serio  La "c" ya la tuve que manejar como "k" cuando tuve que estudiar latín, y lo cierto es que el número de bajas entre el alumnado fué bastante asumible.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Dandee said:
			
		

> Hola Maruja:
> 
> ¿Por que te parece tan importante el uso de las tildes?. ¿Que pasaría si de un momento a otro estas desaparecieran del idioma español?....
> 
> Saludos
> Dandee.



Sin tildes no podemos saber cómo se pronuncia una palabra, sólo especularlo.


----------



## Outsider

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> 1) La v y b, la s, c y z todavía se pronuncian diferente en la mayor parte de España y en algunas partes o grupos sociales de América.


Sobre "v" y "b", creo que se equivoca. Y aún sobre "c", "s" y "z" no estoy seguro de que se diferencien en la mayor parte de España.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Outsider said:
			
		

> Y aún sobre "c", "s" y "z" no estoy seguro de que se diferencien en la mayor parte de España.



Se diferencian y mucho.


----------



## aleCcowaN

De repente tengo un pequeño problemita con el infinitivo y subjuntivo castellanos, que hace que la ortografía pase a un plano _secundarísimo_.

Voy a buscar unas frases puestas aquí por los _fellows_ para expresarse:

a) "Yo creo que...."
b) "Yo no creo conocer a nadie que diferencie..." 
c) "Considero que es sumamente importante..."

a) Me provoca muchos interrogantes. Supongo que se utilizan las acepciones 3) y 4), y no la 1) del verbo creer. ¿cuál es la base fáctica de estas afirmaciones? ¿la hay? ¿tiene el que escribe conciencia de las diferentes acepciones? ¿no sería mejor utilizar "opino", o mucho mejor "se me ocurre", dejando así en claro si existe una experiencia, una opinión, un razonamiento, hechos, o tan solo un "me parece"?
b) Mucho mejor, pero me quedan dudas. Yo quisiera interpretarlo como "Creo no conocer yo persona alguna que diferencie...". El "yo" me resalta que es su opinión o experiencia, y "no creo conocer" un "me parece que no" o "no lo recuerdo ahora", pero no logro reconocer si el "diferenci*e*" significa admitir una duda, o es simplemente porque la frase comienza con "Yo no creo", es decir "no existe esto en mi mente".
c) Felicitaciones por una opinión que, aunque yo no la comparto, está clarísimo que se trata de un legítimo pensar, y se expresa, prudente y respetuoso de los demás, como algo que quien lo escribe tiene por su propio juicio o estimación, y no como "verdad".

En la Argentina decimos que ortografía es "no escribir como el orto(=ano)"
Estoy más preocupado ahora en "no pensar para el orto" (para=en dirección, con desviación hacia), en el sentido de "razonar las cosas antes de decirlas/escribirlas" o "dejar en claro desde qué perspectiva se dice lo que se dice".

Me pregunto (y no es una pregunta retórica), la poca sujeción a las normas ortográficas ¿no viene más frecuentemente acompañada por fallos en el modo de explicar lo que se razonó, con ambigüedad o, inclusive, con francas contradicciones internas del discurso?. ¿No será que muchos apreciamos un correcto escribir, porque apreciamos y deseamos para nosotros un correcto funcionamiento del pensar? ¿No será que la ortografía es pariente lejana de la redacción y de la lógica en un nivel profundo en nuestra mente? ¿No hay un cierto _bias_ en quienes propugnan la "liberación" de las normas ortográficas para acto seguido intentar que quienes los leemos suspendamos *nuestra* capacidad de juicio y aceptemos sin más *sus* posturas? ¿el panegírico de la anti-ortografía no parece más una moda que intenta ocultar una baja capacidad de adaptarse a la vida bajo el rótulo de la "liberación de un grupo etario"? ¿no forma esto último parte de una concupiscencia alentada por quienes intentan dominarnos o simplemente vendernos productos?

Quienes hacemos cualquier tarea de programación, sabemos que una sola comita puede hacer que el programa no funcione en absoluto, o peor, estrellar un avión en lugar de aterrizarlo (las horas que habré perdido por haber puesto if(a=b) en vez de if(a==b)). Es luego esperable que la ortografía parezca resultarnos más importante. 

Quienes también enseñamos a miles de alumnos a lo largo de nuestras vidas, es también esperable que veamos en la sistematización una forma de darle unidad a los contenidos, porque ya sabemos a los alumnos individuales e independientes, y los deseamos ver contribuyendo y no desconectándose del mundo. 

Para los demás, puede que la ortografía sea un tema de estilo, de claridad, de empatía con el que lee o su ausencia, o simplemente la buena predisposición o no a guiarse por normas -de cualquier tipo- en aras del interés general, o del personal.

¿Para qué queremos la ortografía? ¿lo que queremos para nosotros en necesariamente bueno para los demás?. Me decía un vecino gallego: "Yo sé que no soy buen padre, pero al menos intento no heredarle mis odios a mis hijos". ¿qué nos trae la ortografía como herencia?; ¿por qué existe?; cuando se habla de que sea menos rígida o de que cambie ¿es por querer cambiarla o por rechazar sin más sus férreos dictados?


----------



## América

Dandee said:
			
		

> Hola Maruja:
> 
> ¿Por que te parece tan importante el uso de las tildes?. ¿Que pasaría si de un momento a otro estas desaparecieran del idioma español?....
> 
> Saludos
> Dandee.


Dandee, yo creo que es sumamente importante. O crees que es lo mismo decir:
*el jugo con arena *
que decir:
*él jugó con arena.*


----------



## Maruja14

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Me pregunto (y no es una pregunta retórica), la poca sujeción a las normas ortográficas ¿no viene más frecuentemente acompañada por fallos en el modo de explicar lo que se razonó, con ambigüedad o, inclusive, con francas contradicciones internas del discurso?.


 
Esto es indudable. 



> Quienes hacemos cualquier tarea de programación, sabemos que una sola comita puede hacer que el programa no funcione en absoluto, o peor, estrellar un avión en lugar de aterrizarlo (las horas que habré perdido por haber puesto if(a=b) en vez de if(a==b)). Es luego esperable que la ortografía parezca resultarnos más importante.


 
Quizá sea este mi problema también. Por eso me resulta imprescindible la ortografía a mí también, porque sin "ortografía" los programas no funcionarían. Así que la comunicación tampoco funciona sin ella.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Ejemplos de los que dije antes

Vendo cama de hierro, para matrimonio.
bendo kama pa matrimoño de ierro

Vendo sombrero de paja, para hombre.
bendo somvrero para ombre de paja.

Por favor, ¿me da azúcar en esta taza para mi hermanito, que está enfermo?
me da asucar para mi ermanito qesta enfermo en esta tasa?

ai ke ser bueno porke sta mal ser malo (petitio principii)
yo no creo que debe respetarse tanto la ortorgafia porque la sociedád evoluciona (non sequitur)
todo lo que quieras, pero convengamos que no es así (lo qué?)
cuando la gente dejó de escribir bien, comenzó a respetarse menos (poster hoc, ergo propter hoc)
es así ¿me siguen? por esto les aclaro... (que lo qué?)
porque decís eso, entonces sos tal cosa (cotilleo en la plaza del pueblo)

Solo espero que quienes relativizan tanto la importancia de la ortografía para expresarse en general, y en un foro sobre lengua en particular, no les ocurra que cuando llegue el día en que estén enfermos, en que estén en dolor, en que estén deseperados, sufriendo y en riesgo de vida, no les termine asistiendo un médico que cuando tuvo que estudiar y perfeccionarse en su ciencia, le haya dado tan poca importancia a los signos, sintomatología y tratamientos como ustedes le dan a la expresión adecuada. ¡Cuidado! están alentando a que su futuro médico preste poca atención a la ortografía y muchas cosas más ¡y resulta que la vida es a veces más justa de lo que parece!


----------



## Dandee

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Un ejemplo simple, simple.
> Invitas a un amigo a tu casa y te responde por email:
> ¿Te dá lo mismo que te diga?
> Voy a ir sólo este verano.
> a que te diga:
> Voy a ir solo este verano.


 


			
				América said:
			
		

> :
> Dandee, yo creo que es sumamente importante. O crees que es lo mismo decir:
> *el jugo con arena *
> que decir:
> *él jugó con arena.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Quizá said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> Sin tildes no podemos saber cómo se pronuncia una palabra, sólo especularlo.
> 
> Creo que son solo excepciones en ambos ejemplos, de Maruja y América.
> En el pimer caso cambiando el orden de las palabras o ligeras variaciones se soluciona el conflicto. En el segundo caso es solo coincidencia por homonimia (exceptuando, claro, el acento). Además nuestro idioma está muy influenciado por simplificaciones debidas al uso de sujetos tácitos que no facilitan mucho el entendimiento para los que estudian español, y nos complican a nosotros otras veces.
> Situaciones conflictivas existen en la mayoría de los idiomas, pero se resuelven mediante la debida conexión al contexto. Hablar o expresarse es una técnica, pero también un arte (lamentablemente en mi caso hay poco de ambas).
> 
> They hit the wall. Ellos golpean la pared.
> They hit the wall. Ellos golpearon la pared.
> 
> Si un angloparlante quiere aclarar cuando, necesariamente debe recurrir al contexto.
> 
> Dr. Quizá ¿Cómo sabe una persona como pronunciar la palabra especula si especula no lleva acento? Tendrá que informarse de como hacerlo o especular, de la misma forma que deberá hacerlo con la gran mayoría del resto de las palabras del idioma, porque no llevan acento. ¿Cómo saben los ingleses como se pronuncian las palabras en inglés??. Lo aprenden o especulan.
> 
> Es solo por hacer un comentario. Es que en muchos caso las reglas ortográficas me parecen inútiles. Bueno, sirven para que muchos memoriones (esos que se dedican solo a guardar información en su mente) queden como eruditos al corregir a otros.
> Y ademaaaaaaaaaas. Me parece absurdo que se considere a un idioma objeto de culto y adoración.
> Saludos.
> Dandee.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr. Quizá

No, no, con "sin tildes" me refiero a "sin un sistema de tildes", no a la ausencia de ellas en una palabra en concreto.

"Amplio", "amplío" y "amplió" son tres palabras distintas con distinta pronunciación. Si no existiesen las tildes, ¿cómo sabría el significado de "amplio el almacen" si no sabría ni cómo se lee?


----------



## Bettie

KateNicole said:
			
		

> Diego,
> El problema es que muchas personas (incluso las que tienen estudios) no comprenden tan siquiera la relación entre las tildes y la pronunciación, y por eso no entienden por qué "comierón" está mal. En vez de pensar en la función de las tildes, buscan un patrón. En el pretérito, comí y comió llevan tilde, entonces comierón también. La ortografía española es bastante lógica pero si no te enseñan algunas de las reglas más básicas, especialmente de fonética, puede ser imposible razonar la ortografía de ciertas palabras.


 
That's true, but I want to say that we learned those rules you are talking about, some people use them some people don't but you can't really say that we didn't have to learn them... it's true, we don't have spelling classes but for sure we have Spanish classes where we have to learn rules about how to write the words.

Es verdad, pero quiero decir que sí aprendemos las reglas de las que hablas, algunas personas las usan, otras no, pero no puede decir que no tengamos que aprenderlas... es verdad, no tenemos clases de deletreo, pero sí, tenemos clase de español donde tenemos que aprender las reglas para saber como escribir las palabras.


----------



## Maruja14

Dandee said:
			
		

> Dr. Quizá ¿Cómo sabe una persona como pronunciar la palabra especula si especula no lleva acento? Tendrá que informarse de como hacerlo o especular, de la misma forma que deberá hacerlo con la gran mayoría del resto de las palabras del idioma, porque no llevan acento. ¿Cómo saben los ingleses como se pronuncian las palabras en inglés??. Lo aprenden o especulan..


 
¿De verdad dices que hay que especular cómo se pronuncia una palabra en español porque no lleva acento? Las reglas son claras y sencillas y no hay lugar para la especulación. "Mesa" no lleva acento y si nunca has oído esa palabra, lo único que hay que hacer es aplicar la regla: no le queda más remedio que ser llana, porque si no se escribiría "mesá".* No hay necesidad de adivinar como se pronuncia ninguna palabra escrita en español.* La mayoría de ellas no llevan tilde.



			
				Dandee said:
			
		

> Es solo por hacer un comentario. Es que en muchos caso las reglas ortográficas me parecen inútiles. Bueno, sirven para que muchos memoriones (esos que se dedican solo a guardar información en su mente) queden como eruditos al corregir a otros.
> Y ademaaaaaaaaaas. Me parece absurdo que se considere a un idioma objeto de culto y adoración.
> Saludos.
> Dandee.


 
Lamento estar en desacuerdo totalmente con esta idea también. No es cuestión de "memorión". Yo tengo una memoria malísima. Pero si me gusta leer, aprender... Cuando tengo dudas con alguna palabra la busco en el diccionario y ya la sé para la próxima vez. Y si se me ha olvidado la vuelvo a mirar. *La ortografía no es cuestión de memoria, sino de un mínimo de cultura.*


----------



## América

Dandee said:
			
		

> Es solo por hacer un comentario. Es que en muchos caso las reglas ortográficas me parecen inútiles. Bueno, sirven para que muchos memoriones (esos que se dedican solo a guardar información en su mente) queden como eruditos al corregir a otros.
> Y ademaaaaaaaaaas. Me parece absurdo que se considere a un idioma objeto de culto y adoración.
> Saludos.
> Dandee.


 


			
				Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Lamento estar en desacuerdo totalmente con esta idea también. No es cuestión de "memorión". Yo tengo una memoria malísima. Pero si me gusta leer, aprender... Cuando tengo dudas con alguna palabra la busco en el diccionario y ya la sé para la próxima vez. Y si se me ha olvidado la vuelvo a mirar. *La ortografía no es cuestión de memoria, sino de un mínimo de cultura.*



Estoy en total desacuerdo con Dandee y en total acuerdo con Maruja. La ortografía (así como las matemáticas) no es una cuestión de saber las cosas de memoria. Simplemente se aplican ciertas reglas que te ayudan a razonar para poder entendernos. Sin reglas idiomáticas (o sin orotografía) sería un caos. Imagínense (no hablemos de tildes sino de acentos) si cada quien acentuara las palabras donde le diera la gana no podríamos entendernos entre nosotros. La gramática es la base de cualquier idioma sea cual fuere. Para aprender a hablar otro idioma tenemos que empezar por la gramática y nuestro idioma materno también nos lo enseñaron a través de la gramática, lo que pasa es que nuestros padres no nos dijeron las reglas, simplemente nos enseñaron a utilizarlas correctamente.


----------



## natasha2000

América said:
			
		

> Estoy en total desacuerdo con Dandee y en total acuerdo con Maruja. La ortografía (así como las matemáticas) no es una cuestión de saber las cosas de memoria. Simplemente se aplican ciertas reglas que te ayudan a razonar para poder entendernos. Sin reglas idiomáticas (o sin orotografía) sería un caos. Imagínense (no hablemos de tildes sino de acentos) si cada quien acentuara las palabras donde le diera la gana no podríamos entendernos entre nosotros. La gramática es la base de cualquier idioma sea cual fuere. Para aprender a hablar otro idioma tenemos que empezar por la gramática y nuestro idioma materno también nos lo enseñaron a través de la gramática, lo que pasa es que nuestros padres no nos dijeron las reglas, simplemente nos enseñaron a utilizarlas correctamente.


 
Completamente de acuerdo. Es muy frecuente que los ignorantes e incultos tachan a los que saben (sea el conocimiento que sea) como unos presumidos que se jactan con sus conocimientos, lo que muy raras veces es verdad. Hablar y escribir correctamente forma la parte de cultura de un individuo. Es como en la fábula de Esopo... "Estas uvas son demasiado agrias" (Claro, si el zorro está en el suelo y las uvas - madurísimas - demasiado arriba, fuera de su alcance).


----------



## Maruja14

De acuerdo Natasha. 

Me gustaría que alguien me dijese si esta frase (?) que os pongo a continuación denota mala memoria, falta de cultura o alguna otra cosa:



> hello everyone,holas necesito que me ayuden con cada una,ha entender como funcionan y cuando no logro entender muy bien y tengo unos parciales esta semana que biene les agradeseria por la ayuda que me brinden, "subject,verb,nouns,adverb,adverb time,articles,prepocition,possesivo,explicamen cuales son los subject, que describe un verb,que es una nouns.adverb,cuales son los article.que es prepocicion y possesive,sives,"explicamen un poquito gracias


 
En teoría es nativo de español.

¿De verdad hay alguien que me pueda decir que no es importante la ortografía, los signos de puntuación, los acentos...?


----------



## tafanari

Punctuation helps a great deal in reading. Some texts without it take a great deal of patience but not all writing systems have always had them. The older the text, the more likely it is you will not see clear punctuation.

Consistent spelling is also an innovation. You won't it find in Shakespeare (who never spelled his name like that) or even in Cervantes who would write Cerbantes whenever he felt like it. Both were okay writers, I think.

Accent marks could be made optional in Spanish. I hate to harp on Cervantes but his _Don Quixote_ original had not one accent. With context, there are few examples of words that are not understood if they are missing an accent and plenty of phrases that are unclear with or without accents.

But the purists won't like this post. People who think that the Spanish language will burst into flames without these rules about how it's written will still think that and of course, people who write Spanish will continue to write accents, present company included, lest they look like fools.


----------



## natasha2000

tafanari said:
			
		

> *Don Quixote original had not one accent*.


 
Can you back up this, or explain it a little bit more?

What are you trying to say? Cervantes wrote a book, and then someone added all accents? Bacause the book(s) I have have all accents in their proper places. What do you mean by original? His manuscript? The one who wrote in jail? Or the first printed book?


----------



## Dandee

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Completamente de acuerdo. Es muy frecuente que los ignorantes e incultos tachan a los que saben (sea el conocimiento que sea) como unos presumidos que se jactan con sus conocimientos, lo que muy raras veces es verdad. Hablar y escribir correctamente forma la parte de cultura de un individuo. Es como en la fábula de Esopo... "Estas uvas son demasiado agrias" (Claro, si el zorro está en el suelo y las uvas - madurísimas - demasiado arriba, fuera de su alcance).


 
¿Cómo esta la acentuación de estas estrofas?. Es un proverbio chino.

*El que no sabe y sabe que no sabe es humilde, ayúdale.*
*El que sabe y no sabe que sabe está dormido, despiértale.*
*El que sabe y sabe que sabe es un sabio, síguele.*
*El que no sabe y crée que sabe es un necio, húyele.*

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## natasha2000

Dandee said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo esta  está la acentuación de estas estrofas?. Es un proverbio chino.
> 
> *El que no sabe y sabe que no sabe es humilde, ayúdale.*
> *El que sabe y no sabe que sabe está dormido, despiértale.*
> *El que sabe y sabe que sabe es un sabio, síguele.*
> *El que no sabe y crée que sabe es un necio, húyele.*
> 
> Saludos.
> Dandee.


 
Te digo de antemano que sé que mis textos que escribo también tienen errores, pero yo no soy nativa. Y tu sí.


----------



## Dandee

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Te digo de antemano que sé que mis textos que escribo también tienen errores, pero yo no soy nativa. Y tu sí.


 
Crée cree. Como en este caso el contexto resuelve. Cuando los acentos están de más o de menos (a veces la memoria falla y uno se olvida de las conjugaciones y reglas ortográficas). El cerebro prescinde del acento y hace su trabajo. Por eso entendiste el significado.


----------



## natasha2000

Dandee said:
			
		

> Crée cree. Como en este caso el contexto resuelve. Cuando los acentos están de más o de menos (a veces la memoria falla y uno se olvida de las conjugaciones y reglas ortográficas). El cerebro prescinde del acento y hace su trabajo. Por eso entendiste el significado.


 
Las frases que pusiste como ejemplo son simplemente una trampa y seguro que te he dado una alegría al corazón cuando has visto que caí. Pero estas frases son los truquillos y pasatiempos como muchos que se reciben por email o en las libretas esas con crucigramas. He recibido un montón de cositas de éstas, donde se te desmuestera que el CEREBRO puede descifrar bastante bien aunque el texto a primera vista es casi inteligible, como por ejemplo uno que tenia solo las primeras dos letras correctas, y el resto mezclado, pero si que podias leer, pque en fin, el cerebro de una persona que no es analfabeta, y esta acostumbrada a leer, mira sólo las primeras dos letras y el resto DEDUCE de su previa experiencia. Pero, escribir mal y sin embargo, poder entender lo que está escrito, claro que se puede. Nadie ha dicho que no. Esto se puede ver del texto que puse antes como enlace. Pregunta es si deberíamos permitirnos ignorar las reglas de un idioma en cuanto a la ortografía, solamente porque se puede entender y sin aplicar las reglas en cuestión? Se estropea un idioma así o no?


----------



## Maruja14

Dandee, Natasha demuestra escribir mucho mejor que muchos de los "nativos" que frecuentan el foro. No hay ninguna persona que no cometa nunca un error.

El hecho de que hayas acentuado "crée", no es problema para leerlo, porque está acentuada la sílaba tónica. Está mal, pero no es un problema para leerlo. Otra cosa es si hubieses puesto "creé", entonces se leería mal.

Tanafaru, lo siento, las "marcas de acento" no pueden ser opcionales en nuestro idioma porque pueden cambiar totalmente el significado de una frase, como se ha demostrado repetidamente. También a los de habla hispana nos cuesta mucho trabajo poner tres o cuatro consonantes seguidas en vuestro idioma y no tenemos más remedio que aprenderlo, a nadie se le ocurriría decir que hay que transformar el inglés.


----------



## Outsider

tafanari said:
			
		

> Punctuation helps a great deal in reading. Some texts without it take a great deal of patience but not all writing systems have always had them. The older the text, the more likely it is you will not see clear punctuation.
> 
> Consistent spelling is also an innovation. You won't it find in Shakespeare (who never spelled his name like that) or even in Cervantes who would write Cerbantes whenever he felt like it. Both were okay writers, I think.
> 
> Accent marks could be made optional in Spanish.


Like punctuation, I think that accentuation can be helpful for the reader. Would you disagree?


----------



## tafanari

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Tanafaru, lo siento, las "marcas de acento" no pueden ser opcionales en nuestro idioma porque pueden cambiar totalmente el significado de una frase, como se ha demostrado repetidamente. También a los de habla hispana nos cuesta mucho trabajo poner tres o cuatro consonantes seguidas en vuestro idioma y no tenemos más remedio que aprenderlo, a nadie se le ocurriría decir que hay que transformar el inglés.


Maruja, no se trata de _transformar el castellano_ sino de cambiar las reglas otrográficas. Una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra. El español no tiene por qué escribirse con tildes. No tiene ni siquiera que escribirse con el alfabeto latino, yo te puedo inventar uno mucho mejor adaptado en cuestión de minutos. 

Sin tildes:
Maruja, no se trata de _transformar el castellano_ sino de cambiar las reglas otrograficas. Una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra. El espanyol no tiene por que escribirse con tildes. No tiene ni siquiera que escribirse con el alfabeto latino, yo te puedo inventar uno mucho mejor adaptado en cuestion de minutos. 


No pasa nada. Es español pero escrito sin tildes. Cuesta un poquito más leerlo, claro, pero facilita la escritura. Igual, nadie va a cambiar estas reglas por ahora. Hay muchas razones políticas para impedirlo. Pero en lo práctico las tildes no son esenciales.


----------



## Maruja14

tafanari said:
			
		

> Sin tildes:
> Maruja, no se trata de _transformar el castellano_ sino de cambiar las reglas otrograficas. Una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra. El espanyol no tiene por que escribirse con tildes. No tiene ni siquiera que escribirse con el alfabeto latino, yo te puedo inventar uno mucho mejor adaptado en cuestion de minutos.
> 
> No pasa nada. Es español pero escrito sin tildes. Cuesta un poquito más leerlo, claro, pero facilita la escritura. Igual, nadie va a cambiar estas reglas por ahora. Hay muchas razones políticas para impedirlo. Pero en lo práctico las tildes no son esenciales.


 
*otrograficas* -> se dice ortográficas. Y para cualquier persona que sepa español (incluidos muchos no nativos), el hecho de que esta palabra esté acentuada, le evita tener que preguntar a nadie como se pronuncia. 

Si escribes mal, el problema también es que no te entienden. Digamos que "ortográficas" es una palabra que no entiendes. Te vas al diccionario y pones en la búsqueda "ortografica", te dirá que no existe la palabra pero te la propondrá con acento para que mires su definición (supongo). Ahora, si pones "otrograficas" no vas a saber nunca lo que es.

Respecto al espanyol, no te voy a decir nada. La "ñ" tiene su sonido propio y distinto de todos los demás. No vamos a estas alturas a usar dos letras para un sonido tan bién definido como todos los demás.

Te recomiendo que te pongas a reformar el idioma español, a ver si en unos cuantos minutos resuelves el problema de todos los incultos hispanos y de todos los extranjeros que quieren aprender nuestro idioma, pero utilizando sus propias reglas.

Cuando lo tengas resuelto, por favor, háznoslo saber. Yo estoy enormemente interesada. Eso sí, si no te importa, déjanos la letra "ñ" que los españoles (al menos) le tenemos cierto cariño. Está en el nombre de nuestro país y de nuestro idioma.


----------



## tafanari

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Te recomiendo que te pongas a reformar el idioma español, a ver si en unos cuantos minutos resuelves el problema de todos los incultos hispanos y de todos los extranjeros que quieren aprender nuestro idioma, pero utilizando sus propias reglas.


Creo que es posible resolver muchos. Primero suprimiría las grafías *h*, *v*, y *ll* que no nos sirven para nada. Eliminaría también las grafías *ge *y la *gi *y así escribiríamos _tejer _y _cojer _sin problemas. Sería más facil y más lógico y por eso precisamente no se hará.

Sobre lo de los acentos, el tema de este hilo, estás confundida. No he dicho que comiencen a pronunicar las palabras de una manera distinta sino que las gran mayoría de las palabras, con tildes o sin tildes, se entiende en su contexto adecuado.

¿En realidad piensas que la siguente frase es tan dificil de leer?

_*Se me perdio mi telefono movil.*_

Una reforma ortográfica no implica que se comienze a decir ni *pérdio *ni _*telefóno *_ni _*movíl  *_mas que no son necesarias las tildes en esas palabras precisamente porque hasta un niño que aún no sabe leer sabe cómo se pronuncian.

La *ñ*, por otro lado, no es una *n* con tilde. Es un fonema distinto que en portugués, catalán, francés e italiano se escribe con dos letras. Pero es una letra que en castellano causa muy pocos problemas precisamente porque *no se trata* de una tilde. Las que causan el mayor problema para escribir en castellano son sin duda las tildes. Eso está comprobado por varios estudios.


----------



## natasha2000

tafanari said:
			
		

> Es un fonema distinto que en portugués, catalán, francés e italiano se escribe con dos letras.


 
En serbio también. Es NJ = Ñ. También LL = LJ


----------



## Maruja14

tafanari said:
			
		

> Pero es una letra que en castellano causa muy pocos problemas precisamente porque *no se trata* de una tilde. Las que causan el mayor problema para escribir en castellano son sin duda las tildes. Eso está comprobado por varios estudios.


 
A mí no me parece ningún problema y este foro está lleno de nativos de diversos idiomas distintos del español que me demuestran día a día que tampoco supone un problema para ellos.

Para quien realmente supone un problema es para los nativos que no han leído un libro en su vida y no tienen cultura ni interés por adquirirla. Piensan que por el hecho de saber hablar (algunos también más o menos), saben escribir y cuando llegan al foro les molesta ver que no es así y que muchos extranjeros lo hacen mucho mejor que ellos.


----------



## tafanari

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> A mí no me parece ningún problema y este foro está lleno de nativos de diversos idiomas distintos del español que me demuestran día a día que tampoco supone un problema para ellos.


Pero *sí *es un problema para algunos como tú mismo dices:



			
				Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Para quien realmente supone un problema es para los nativos que no han leído un libro en su vida y no tienen cultura ni interés por adquirirla. Piensan que por el hecho de saber hablar (algunos también más o menos), saben escribir y cuando llegan al foro les molesta ver que no es así y que muchos extranjeros lo hacen mucho mejor que ellos.


Según un estudio que leí sobre alumnos de once años en la Comunidad de Madrid «[m]ás de la mitad de los tropiezos se deberá a faltas de acentuación (59%),  seguido de fallos en letras (22%) y de puntuación (18%).»

Yo no sé escribir bien en español porque soy una persona de muy poca cultura y con menos interés todavía y la verdad es que me abochorno porque no me sé las reglas de las tildes y confundo bastante los homógrafos. Si no hubiera tildes en castellano yo lo escribiría mejor y más a menudo. 

En cambio, me puedo pasar todo el día hablando español sin ningún problema.  No creo que la buena ortografía tenga mucho que ver con ser nativo de un idioma o no (o con la inteligencia). Los analfabetos son nativos de idiomas que no saben escribir. Algunos pueden ser personas muy inteligentes.



Pero en lo que _*sí *_estamos de acuerdo es que en un foro como este todos deberían hacer el esfuerzo de escribir con tildes y usar las ortografías aceptadas. La gran mayoría de los estudiantes quieren aprender a escribir la norma culta. Con los que no se saben las reglas, como un servidor, no se puede hacer nada pero los demás deberían tener un poco más de cuidado.


Un abrazo.


----------



## Maruja14

Es evidente que tú no tienes ningún problema ni para expresarte correctamente ni para escribir perfectamente. Lo has aprendido bien. Los niños de 11 años son muy pequeños para escribir sin ninguna falta de ortografía o sin que les falten acentos. 

Lo que no es admisible, es que una secretaria no sea capaz de escribir una carta decente o que un universitario no conozca el uso de una sola tide. Y esto es lo que está ocurriendo hoy en día con bastante frecuencia. 

Todo forma parte de la cultura de las personas y no hay por qué descuidar este aspecto, el primer sitio, desde luego es el colegio, donde se debe aprender a escribir español correctamente lo mismo que mis hijos en Irlanda se pasan horas y horas con sus lecciones de "spelling" (no sé si se dice así) para escribir correctamente en inglés.


----------



## JimPojke

tafanari said:
			
		

> Maruja, no se trata de _transformar el castellano_ sino de cambiar las reglas otrográficas. Una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra. El español no tiene por qué escribirse con tildes. No tiene ni siquiera que escribirse con el alfabeto latino, yo te puedo inventar uno mucho mejor adaptado en cuestión de minutos.
> 
> ...
> 
> No pasa nada. Es español pero escrito sin tildes. Cuesta un poquito más leerlo, claro, pero facilita la escritura. Igual, nadie va a cambiar estas reglas por ahora. Hay muchas razones políticas para impedirlo. Pero en lo práctico las tildes no son esenciales.


 
¿Y cambiar las reglas de ortografía no es cambiar, aunque sea sólo un poco, el español? Claro, quizá sólo se transforme de manera escrita, pero ésa es también una parte importante del idioma.

де ећо а мй ме густа транскрибир ел еспањол а цирйлико (ен су варианте сербиа).

Ése es un ejemplo de que se puede escribir en otro alfabeto y de todos modos se necesita (en español, como sea que se escriba) marcar la diferencia en sonidos que no se pronuncien como regularmente se haría. En el caso de mi párrafo anterior, puse й en vez de í, porque no hay otra forma (en la computadora) de acentuar la и.

¿Y para qué facilitar la escritura? Si el lector es el que decide leer o no. Si tú ofreces un producto (tus escritos), los tienes que adaptar a lo que el cliente (los lectores) quiera. Si no, nadie lo compra y te vas a la ruina.



			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> En serbio también. Es NJ = Ñ. También LL = LJ


 
Natasha. ¿Podrías explicarme un poco mejor lo de la 'Lj', pues yo no le encuentro mucho parecido a la 'Ll' española, siendo que todos los serbios me decían que son iguales.


----------



## tafanari

> ¿Y cambiar las reglas de ortografía no es cambiar, aunque sea sólo un poco, el español? Claro, quizá sólo se transforme de manera escrita, pero ésa es también una parte importante del idioma.


Fíjate que para alguien de muy escaza cultura como yo, no cambia nada. Me da igual si se escribe «élite» o «elite» o que se ponga «cayóse» o «cayose». No es como si escribiera esas palabras todos los días y para los que escribir no es nuestra profesión me imagino que también  da igual.

Además las reglas de la ortografía castellana vienen cambiando desde hace mucho tiempo. El cambio en sí no tiene nada de malo. Algunas veces es bueno cambiar.

_Los que boluieron de griego en latín este nombre gramática: llamaron la arte de letras: y a los professores y maestros della dixeron grammáticos: que en nuestra lengua podemos dezir letrados. Esta según Quintiliano en dos partes se gasta. La primera los griegos llamaron methódica: que nos otros podemos bolver en doctrinal: por que contiene los preceptos y reglas del arte. La cual aun que sea cogida del uso de aquellos que tienen autoridad para lo poder hazer: defiende que el mesmo uso no se pueda por ignorancia corromper._

Antonio de Nebrija, _Gramática de la lengua castellana_, Libro I.



			
				JimPojke said:
			
		

> ¿Y para qué facilitar la escritura? Si el lector es el que decide leer o no. Si tú ofreces un producto (tus escritos), los tienes que adaptar a lo que el cliente (los lectores) quiera. Si no, nadie lo compra y te vas a la ruina.


Es una buena pregunta pero en español se viene haciendo desde hace mucho tiempo:

Ya no se escribe «propheta» ni «christiano» y esto facilita la escritura. Para faciliatar la escritura la RAE decide suprimir los acentos en «vió» y «fué». Me imagino que se facilita el escribir para que los escriben tengan menos dolores de cabeza. Y el que escribe es también el cliente del sistema de escritura. En otras palabras es el usuario del software.



			
				Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Es evidente que tú no tienes ningún problema ni para expresarte correctamente ni para escribir perfectamente. Lo has aprendido bien. Los niños de 11 años son muy pequeños para escribir sin ninguna falta de ortografía o sin que les falten acentos.
> 
> Lo que no es admisible, es que una secretaria no sea capaz de escribir una carta decente o que un universitario no conozca el uso de una sola tide. Y esto es lo que está ocurriendo hoy en día con bastante frecuencia.
> 
> Todo forma parte de la cultura de las personas y no hay por qué descuidar este aspecto, el primer sitio, desde luego es el colegio, donde se debe aprender a escribir español correctamente lo mismo que mis hijos en Irlanda se pasan horas y horas con sus lecciones de "spelling" (no sé si se dice así) para escribir correctamente en inglés.


Tienes razón pero como mi abuela no sabe escribir y mi mamá sabe escribir "yglesia" y "bender" pues te digo que en mi familia almenos las cosas están mejorando poco a poco. A lo mejor mis hijos sabrán escribir como se debe.

Prefiero no hablar de la ortografía inglesa porque me dan ganas de llorar.



			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Can you back up this, or explain it a little bit more?
> 
> What are you trying to say? Cervantes wrote a book, and then someone added all accents? Bacause the book(s) I have have all accents in their proper places. What do you mean by original? His manuscript? The one who wrote in jail? Or the first printed book?


I'm so sorry, Natasha. I didn't see this! A thousand pardons.

_Accent marks are also absent from many of the earliest Spanish manuscripts and  from some of the literature of the Late Middle Ages, Early Renaissance and even  the Golden Age. Cervantes, for example, wrote Don Quixote without ever  marking a single accent (Rico LXXXI). _


Cervantes, Miguel de. _Don Quixote de la Mancha._ Edición del XIV  Centenario del Quixote. Francisco Rico ed. Santillana: 2004.



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> Like punctuation, I think that accentuation can be helpful for the reader. Would you disagree?


No. And I think it should be used here according to the rules that are outlined by the Royal Academy.


----------



## JimPojke

Me parece que con una sola respuesta bastaría para incluir todos tus comentarios; además de que muchos te lo agradeceríamos, si lo hicieras así.
 
Bien, en cuanto a lo de los cambios te puedo decir que sí, nuestra lengua es una lengua viva y por lo tanto en constante evolución. Eso sí, los cambios no se hacen de la noche a la mañana y generalmente son para reformar los aspectos que no tienen mucho sentido (ya sea en el habla o la escritura).
 
Los acentos, sin embargo, son una parte escencial a la hora de redactar un texto. Como ya se ha dicho aquí tantas veces, gracias a ello no tienes nunca duda de cómo pronunciar una palabra la primera vez que la ves escrita. Además, no estamos hablando de cálculo diferencial, las reglas de acentuación son muy simples y no toma mucho tiempo memorizarlas.
 
Y, la gran mayoría de la gente (claro, porque hay que exceptuar a los analfabetas), utiliza la escritura todos los días; más en estos tiempos. Y no se trata de escribir palabras o tiempos verbales poco comunes o rebuscados. En muchas palabras que utilizamos de forma oral y escrita todos los días hay acentos, así que mejor aprender a usarlos que vivir renegando de ellos (es menos trabajo, creeme).
 
Otra cosa es, si nos ponemos a cambiar todas las cosas para que no tengamos que esforzarnos ni física, ni mentalmente. ¿Cómo terminaremos? Seríamos al final unos vegetales permanentemente enchufados a un computador que haga todo por nosotros. Pues no, todo en esta vida requiere un esfuerzo, aunque sea mínimo, si no, no vale la pena. Hay que tener iniciativa y ganas de superarse, si en mi familia no saben leer mis abuelos, mi madre a medias; pues, yo puedo aprender a leer y escribir perfectamente, nada me detiene. Y de paso hasta podría ayudar a mi madre y abuela para que ellas también aprendiesen y mejoraran su calidad de vida. ¿No crees?


----------



## tafanari

JimPojke said:
			
		

> Me parece que con una sola respuesta bastaría para incluir todos tus comentarios; además de que muchos te lo agradeceríamos, si lo hicieras así.


A los moderadores que hagan lo que creen conveniente. 
MOD EDIT: Los posts se han juntado para dar más continuidad. Zebedee.
 
Mi abuela está muy vieja para aprender a leer y como está gravemente enferma ella y mi madre tienen cosas más importantes que hacer. Escribir bien no está entre sus prioridades.

Para usted puede ser que las reglas de acentuación sean muy fáciles pero a mi me cuesta mucho escribir cuando tengo que poner las tildes y el hecho de que soy vago no me ayuda. Muchos de mis amigos son igual de vagos y cuando me escriben es como si los acentos se los estuvieran cobrando. Ellos dicen que saben dónde van pero no creo que de lo contrario lo admitirían. Pero nos entendemos. Eso es lo único que quería decir.


----------



## JimPojke

Como dije, en esta vida todo cuesta trabajo (y lo que no, es porque no vale la pena). Muchas veces tenemos la idea de que algo es muy difícil porque no hemos dedicado el tiempo a intentarlo.
 
No sé cuál sea el significado que le dé a vago; pero según se aplica aquí, se trata prácticamente de un indigente. Si es así, entiendo por qué la escritura no representa nada para usted. Aún así, hay mucha gente que no es vaga y que estudiar les representa una necesidad o hasta un gusto. ¿Por qué no? No debemos promover la vagancia y la flojera, mucho menos premiarla poniéndole las cosas más fáciles a quienes las practican.
 
Lamento mucho el estado de su abuela, pero yo no me refería en específico a usted, tampoco a que se pusiera a darles clases a partir de que leyera mi comentario. No, si hubiera querido hacerlo, lo hubiera comenzado desde que usted empezó a leer. En fin.


----------



## tafanari

JimPojke said:
			
		

> No sé cuál sea el significado que le dé a vago; pero según se aplica aquí, se trata prácticamente de un indigente. Si es así, entiendo por qué la escritura no representa nada para usted. Aún así, hay mucha gente que no es vaga y que estudiar les representa una necesidad o hasta un gusto. ¿Por qué no? No debemos promover la vagancia y la flojera, mucho menos premiarla poniéndole las cosas más fáciles a quienes las practican.



Yo soy demasiado vago para promover la vagancia y muy flojo para promover la flojera. Creo que la pregunta original fue algo como «¿Por qué los nativos comenten tantos errores de acentuación?» y mi respuesta es :

a) porque en verdad no son tan necesarios
b) porque muchos no nos sabemos bien las reglas
c) algunos somos muy vagos 
d) algunos somos muy descuidados
e) a algunos no falta mucha cultura
f) por falta de consideración y educación

Creo que son las seis razones principales. No es que debería ser así pero ella preguntó y yo constesté de la mejor manera que mi bajo nivel me permite.


----------



## aleCcowaN

tafanari said:
			
		

> Creo que son las seis razones principales. No es que debería ser así pero ella preguntó y yo constesté de la mejor manera que mi bajo nivel me permite.


 
Mi estimad@ tafanari, tu bajo nivel resulta ser más bien bastante alto  

Yo me permitiría sólo reemplazar en la (a) la palabra "necesarios" por "absolutamente imprescindibles".


----------



## Dandee

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Mi estimad@ tafanari, tu bajo nivel resulta ser más bien bastante alto
> 
> Yo me permitiría sólo reemplazar en la (a) la palabra "necesarios" por "absolutamente imprescindibles".


 
Yo también creo Tafanari no es ningún ignorante, pero más de una vez en este hilo se ha auto flagelado. ¿Será que quiere escapar de los comentarios de ciertas señoras gordas que se ufanan en tildar de ignorantes e incultos a los que se hacen preguntas, o sea, a los que usan el cerebro para pensar y no solo para memorizar reglas?. Aquellas que creen que las empujan, pero en realidad, por soberbia caen solitas donde su incontinencia emocional las lleva.
Tafanari no solo no es un ignorante sino que creo que es inteligente.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## Maruja14

Dandee said:
			
		

> Yo también creo Tafanari no es ningún ignorante, pero más de una vez en este hilo se ha auto flagelado. ¿Será que quiere escapar de los comentarios de ciertas señoras gordas que se ufanan en tildar de ignorantes e incultos a los que se hacen preguntas, o sea, a los que usan el cerebro para pensar y no solo para memorizar reglas?. Aquellas que creen que las empujan, pero en realidad, por soberbia caen solitas donde su incontinencia emocional las lleva.
> Tafanari no solo no es un ignorante sino que creo que es inteligente.
> 
> Saludos.
> Dandee.


 
Yo estoy de acuerdo en que Tafanari no es ningún ignorante y, aunque se auto flagele, como tú bien dices, sabe perféctamente las reglas y las aplica, se expresa con toda corrección y no es ni vago ni maleducado (en sus propias palabras).

Lo que no entiendo es lo que dices de "tildar de ignorantes a los que se hacen preguntas", no sé por dónde van los tiros.


----------

